#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-24
<pitti> Good morning
<svwilliams> thanks thomi, I've added a test for quit and I'll find them and ask
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<smartboyhw> Hey guys, don't forget it's classroom today!
<DanChapman> Hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, don't forget the classroom sessions today:)
<DanChapman> what time? :)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, starting at 14:00 UTC.
<DanChapman> cool I should have my ubiquity test done by then so will try be there on time ;)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, great:)
<smartboyhw> balloons, ping me when you wake up.
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I am supposed to post a new interview today. Surprises everyone:P
 * smartboyhw will do it later:)
<smartboyhw> Guys, our QA Classroom sessions starts 1 hour later. Make sure you join us through #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat!
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<smartboyhw> balloons, you awoke? (I saw you joining classroom channels)
<balloons> smartboyhw, ;-p
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah! :)
<DanChapman> Morning balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, heck, the promotion got out a bit late:(
<smartboyhw> But anyways, there will be spectators.
<balloons> it just snuck up on us eh?
<smartboyhw> balloons, it did:)
<smartboyhw> Hey phillw !
<smartboyhw> We are expecting you:P
<smartboyhw> So guys, we have 5 sessions today:
<smartboyhw> 1. (Sort of) an intro session by balloons to teach you about basic tools.
<phillw> yup, and I'm doing 2 of them :)
<smartboyhw> 2. phillw on zsync and md5sum
<smartboyhw> 3. phillw on bug reporting
<smartboyhw> 4. bug master bdmurray on following up and reporting good bug reports
<DanChapman> balloons, ubiquity getting there now. Test runs all the way through now just some niggles to sort out. Might be giving you a shout later with a couple ;-P
<smartboyhw> 5. chilicuil on SRU testing
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh nice
<smartboyhw> balloons, did you get the time wrong?
<balloons> what do you mean?
<smartboyhw> balloons, 14:30 UTC.
<smartboyhw> Wasn't it one hour later?
<balloons> bah one more hour
<smartboyhw> balloons, since you have free time: Teach me autopilot stuff.
<smartboyhw> http://time.is/UTC
<smartboyhw> balloons, we are about to start Alpha 1 testing!
<balloons> funzies
<smartboyhw> balloons, heck, can't you teach me autopilot!?
<smartboyhw> now I mean...
<balloons> smartboyhw, didn't we schedule something for tomorrow?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah we did, but I want to learn something first today:P
<knome> smartboyhw, stop jumping on the walls and calm down
<smartboyhw> knome, alright:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, sure thing..
<balloons> have you read the tutorial for it or looked at the docs?
<smartboyhw> balloons, some of them.
<balloons> and you want to try qml or gtk?
<smartboyhw> balloons, that's a good question. Which is the easiest?
<balloons> qml is easier imho
<balloons> gtk isn't as straightforward
<smartboyhw> balloons, qml then.
<balloons> smartboyhw, ok so do have a look through this to get the basic setup stuff
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase
<smartboyhw> balloons, I set it up already.
<smartboyhw> branched rssreader.
<balloons> ok great :-)
<balloons> and do you have a look through here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> and have you looked at some of the other autopilot qml tests?
<smartboyhw> balloons, the tutorial yes but other tests: not yet.
<balloons> ok, so any questions from the tutorial? have you tried putting together a basic test for rss-reader yet?
<smartboyhw> balloons, trying but not sure.
<balloons> smartboyhw, alright. Let me see if the branch has the layout in it or not
<smartboyhw> balloons, there is.
<balloons> smartboyhw, ok great. So you probably just need to add the sdk emulator and have at it
<balloons> have you looked the the bugs for needed tests?
<smartboyhw> balloons, added, but "have at it"?
<balloons> we can dive in on one
<smartboyhw> balloons, I assigned 2 to myself.
<smartboyhw> editing and removing feeds.
<balloons> ok perfect. So do you know how that works.. first step is to write it out in english just like a manual testcase
<balloons> then we'll automate it.. when you write it out, make sure you not the expected results and we'll add those as asserts
<smartboyhw> OK.
 * smartboyhw tries to write it out.
<smartboyhw> balloons, can you actually get someone to do a automated testing writing classroom session?
<smartboyhw> It's empty there in our wiki.
<balloons> smartboyhw, sure
<balloons> smartboyhw, ok keep at it, I'll be back in a few. ping with questions you run into :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<elfy> afternoon all
<smartboyhw> Hello elfy, the classroom sessions are starting after 30 minutes.
<elfy> I know
<elfy> the only one I might be about for is anything manual testcase orientated
<smartboyhw> elfy, sure:)
<elfy> one I can see
<smartboyhw> balloons, I do have a problem: I can't seem to be even able to use the app on desktop (I can't even work out how to add a feed myself)
<smartboyhw> 17 minutes till the first classroom session begins!
<elfy> I bet you're great at Xmas ... :p
<smartboyhw> elfy, no actually...
<balloons> smartboyhw, does the app not work at all?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I don't know how to use it (at all).
<balloons> they are all still in development, so it's possible
<smartboyhw> balloons, but they did add the functionalities already.
<smartboyhw> (According to their blueprint)
<balloons> right.. let me try running
<smartboyhw> balloons, focus on your classroom session first please.:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, works for me
<balloons> hit back after launching then use the toolba
<smartboyhw> balloons, back ah....
<smartboyhw> balloons, wait, what's the "back" key in keyboard?
<balloons> back via toolbar
<balloons> it's weird
<smartboyhw> balloons, what toolbar?!
<smartboyhw> Hey chilicuil! Anxious of your session?
<chilicuil> hey smartboyhw, good morning, yep, just waiting for the testing classroom =)
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, balloons is doing the first one now:)
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: cool, I'm looking forward to see our boss in action
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, pop in to #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat:)
<smartboyhw> phillw, let me suggest something: Next time use sha256sum or sha1sum, md5sum isn't the best way to check.
<smartboyhw> It can corrupt even when the md5's correct.
<elfy> but who uses them smartboyhw ?
<smartboyhw> elfy, me?
<smartboyhw> :P
<patdk-wk_> sha512sum is faster on newer cpu's
<smartboyhw> patdk-wk_, Ubuntu hasn't even provided checksum numbers for sha512 yet.
<patdk-wk_> was seriously suprised, it was >2x, where on very old p4 systems, sha256 was 2x as fast
<patdk-wk_> I was using openssl
<patdk-wk_> didn't bother to see if sha512sum existed :(
<elfy> also - more or less all the ubuntu stuff points at using md5sum
<patdk-wk_> anything I care about, I'll use two different hashs, it would be extreemly hard to fool both of them
<phillw> smartboyhw: zsync uses md5sum automatically, whilst in theory it can miss a corruption, in all the years I've been testing it never has :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :)
<phillw> 1 down, 1 to go :)
<DanChapman> xnox, ping
<xnox> DanChapman: heya
<smartboyhw> 0 down, 1 to go next week.
<DanChapman> xnox hey, just a quick question. Does the ubiquity slideshow run on a timer? like whats the time span between each slide changing?
<xnox> DanChapman: well the slideshow is not part of ubiquity, it's just an html page that is displayed.
<DanChapman> xnox ahh!! thats why I couldn't get the page_title :-D
<xnox> DanChapman: looking at lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu it's a jquery javascript that does the "transitions" set to timeout at 50s and transition in a space of 0.6s.
<DanChapman> at the moment i just have autopilot looping on the fraction prop of the progress bar. But it feels like the tests gone dead while waiting, was trying to see if I could check the slides as they come through.
<xnox> DanChapman: You should be able to check that webkit webview is visible for example, but I wouldn't bother "testing" the slideshow itself. as that's external.
<DanChapman> xnox ok great, thanks for that :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: at that point, you would need to instruct autopilot that there will be a long delay before "reboot dialog" appears.
<DanChapman> xnox, yeah I was having trouble with the reboot dialog, I can get all the properties of the dialog but when I navigate to the COntinue testing button the mouse goes to the top left of the screen and clicks. No where near the actual dialog.
<xnox> DanChapman: hmmm.... interesting. It can be preseeded to auto-reboot and not show that dialog at all. Thus your test is "complete" once the slideshow stage is reached. As we will be detecting / verifying that installation was successful via external means.
<DanChapman> xnox well as it stands it asserts that the finish_dialog appears and title contains Installation complete. Shall I just leave it at that point then?
<xnox> DanChapman: that's perfect and more than enough.
<xnox> DanChapman: have you pushed a bzr branch with that somewhere?
<DanChapman> xnox yep 2 secs
<DanChapman> xnox, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubiquity
<DanChapman> I've still some bits to do like gracefully handling autopilot not getting matching passwords but the test in that branch passes at current
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh excellent. I'll try and have a look at it later
<balloons> meeting now, playing with your code after :-)
<DanChapman> balloons sounds good :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: it's awesome, and tests quite a bit of pages, well done. I'll look into integrating this into lp:ubiquity.
<balloons> a +1 from xnox.. wow DanChapman, that's an accomplishment ;-) So I'm guessing adding the other testcases shouldn't be too difficult now that you've done the first.
<DanChapman> xnox, thanks :-) I was also going to get it to pop up the keyboard detect dialog just to check it worked.. But cool glad you like it :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: still a few things to do on ubiquity side to enable this by default.
<xnox> as in, automating executing autopilot tests.
<DanChapman> xnox, cool be great to see it in lp:ubiquity and it enabled by default :-)
<elfy> xnox: do you know what's going on with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1193526
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193526 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Clicking "Install Xubuntu 13.10" in live session doesn't work." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> elfy: haven't tested yet, but ubiquity was switched from using "gksudo" to "pkexec" in the last upload, which can be relevant.
<elfy> k - xubuntu still not working from the desktop launcher
<DanChapman> balloons, is there anymore hackfests planned for anytime soon?
<balloons> DanChapman, we went through the first 3 in quick succession. The remaining hackfest for the cycle is for testdrive.. still needs planned
<balloons> nothing else is planned, but I've thought about doing another one. not sure when justyet
<balloons> probably in the middle of the 3 week break we get in the cadence
<DanChapman> balloons, cool sounds good :-)
<balloons> have you looked at the core apps stuff? It's the big focus outside of ubiquity at the moment
<balloons> and in other good news pitti has a merge for autopilot to fix some autopilot-gtk bugs and get a nice little testsuite added to test the internals :-)
<DanChapman> Yeah i'm gonna head over to all that once i've wrapped ubiquity up.
<DanChapman> oooo that would be good.
<DanChapman> :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, wow that is some list of needed tests for core apps.
<balloons> DanChapman, indeed it's a big list :-) However each test is broken out into a bug to make it easier for multiple folks to tackle, so it's not AS bad as it seems
<DanChapman> cool thats a good idea.
<balloons> anyways, qml is a bit easier in many ways because you have access to the UI layout, so it's easier to know what you need to grab
<DanChapman> that definately would make things a bit easier.
<balloons> definitely ;-)
<balloons> phillw, ping
<phillw> balloons: pong
<balloons> I need to chat about alpha 1
<balloons> give me moment phillw
<phillw> okies :)
<balloons> phillw, ok so Lance was wondering about alpha 1
<phillw> what about it?
<balloons> do you understand how the opt-in process works? I was chatting with the release folks about it and wanted to pass along the info
<balloons> he was looking for the alpha 1 images, which don't exist yet. In the past he was correct in that the builds were turned on at a specific date and the milestone appeared
<phillw> I replied to the email asking which teams are partaking saying that we are.
<balloons> now that ubuntu isn't participating you as flavors own the process much more :-)
<phillw> the API system is not yet stable and I don't want to go breaking stuff!
<balloons> basically you need to inform the release folks your ready and a milestone and build wil be created
<phillw> that was sent from kate via the ubuntu-release mailing list
<balloons> I understand Stephane has done some work so you can even trigger rebuilds :-)
<balloons> at any rate, I just thought it would be useful info to pass along to the team
<phillw> yes, we can. but nothing about making the initial freeze
<balloons> yes initial freeze and final build was still be specifically requested
<balloons> *must
<stgraber> it's an alpha, there's no archive wide freeze for these
<balloons> yes bad term.. :-) initial build not freeze ;-)
<balloons> it's late afternoon on a monday, heh
<knome> elfy said there was some desktop launcher bug in xubuntu currently, do any of you know about that?
<balloons> knome, yes
<stgraber> flavours may ask for specific source packages to be prevented to migrate from the proposed pocket to the release pocket, some flavours have commit access to that and can do it themselves, the others need to come up with a list of sources they want frozen and get someone in #ubuntu-release to commit those
 * skaet nods
<knome> what's it about?
<balloons> it's a bug :-)
 * balloons ducks
<knome> :P
<phillw> stgraber: you state to say when to turn off the cron for lubuntu. This can be done now. pending the bug being fixed
<balloons> not sure, but it *might* be because of a change to pexec from gksudo
<stgraber> phillw: ok, I'll turn cron off for your products
<balloons> hello Noskcaj :-)
<Noskcaj> morning balloons
<phillw> stgraber: if they get the bug fixed, I'll request a respin on the page.
<stgraber> phillw: ok, per my e-mail, please ping me after your request the respin on the website as those aren't fully automated yet
<phillw> indeed, it's not a show-stopper bug at A1, but does need resolving :)
<Noskcaj> why is natty desktop still marked as "testing"?
<balloons> Noskcaj, on desktop.qa.ubuntu.com? we could probably just retire the domain. stgraber should have the full list. there might even be a few more I don't know about :-)
<balloons> there's at least one more for x testing or graphics of some sort I remember
<stgraber> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796568/
<balloons> indeed.. more even I didn't even know about.. I think the pairwise one I've never seen for instance
<balloons> afternoon sethj
<sethj> Hello balloons
<balloons> at some point we could decide on what to shutter from there stgraber.. as a community team we're only using 3 of them, but . . .
<stgraber> yeah, I have a feeling most of those are unused and could be moved to packages.qa.ubuntu.com if they ever were to be used again
<phillw> balloons: I feel an edit on our #Bugs wiki page is due after Brian's classroom session :)
<balloons> phillw, :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-25
<Noskcaj> phillw, for my classroom session, i would assume it's best practice to link the wiki page and my previous session then ask for questions or should i try and run through what to do like i did last time
<Noskcaj> and i need someone to get the screenshots
<phillw> Noskcaj: I used a lot of one of my previous sessions in the intro to bugs, updated with some stuff I'd learned since. As you'd lost your notes just before your session, use the last one as a template and ensure it is up to date and includes any questions you were asked then and have seen asked since.
<Noskcaj> ok. now if only howard had time to code and the two testdrive devs would run a hackfest...
<phillw> people can read faster than we can type, so having it all prepped up and just copying the lines in from a pre-prepared document is fine.
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> well, you have the newer Vbox available, along with various other bug-fixes.
<phillw> catch you later, I'm tired this morning! (01:13 AM)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> balloons: are you aware of any autopilot-gtk issues which block test case writing or make it unnecessarily hard, but haven't been reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-gtk/+bugs ?
<smartboyhw> Hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> good evening smartboyhw
<pitti> smartboyhw, Noskcaj: hey -- I seem to remember that one of you talked to me about autopilot-gtk the other day?
<Noskcaj> wouldn't have been me. I'm terrible at coding
<smartboyhw> pitti, maybe me, but I thought I contacted popey and balloons instead.
<pitti> smartboyhw: ah, ok; I'm mostly interested in what I asked a handful of lines up about ap-gtk blockers
<pitti> I'm currently triaging bugs, and starting to fix some
<pitti> and I now have a testsuite to reproduce bugs, etc.
<popey> news to me
<smartboyhw> pitti, but I'm sure I'm not talking about autopilot-gtk, I am focusing on autopilot-qml...
<pitti> smartboyhw: ah, ok; nevermind then
 * Noskcaj resumes applying $100 worth of fabric to his computer
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, heh
<Noskcaj> i'd explain, but people would get angry
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ?
<Noskcaj>  i'm sleeving all the cable sin my power supply.
<smartboyhw> I think chilicuil has to update his slides, it still has #ubuntu-testing :O
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<jibel> pitti, in a container dev/uinput is not created by udev, should I do it manually or is there a better way?
<pitti> jibel: hm, TBH I don't know what creates it in the first place; I guess some kernel driver, but its properties don't really tell which
<pitti> jibel: mknod ought to work for now, indeed
<jibel> pitti, okay, that's the workaround I used. The second problem is that python-autopilot changes ownership and mode of this device with another udev rule which is not executed either. I changed it in the test setup for now.
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<pitti> jibel: oh, it might actually be /lib/udev/rules.d/61-autopilot-uinput.rules which creates this
<pitti> jibel: that one is invalid, NAME="..." hasn't been supported in ages
<pitti> ah no, it doesn't create it
<jibel> this rule just changes group and mode isn't it?
<pitti> yes
<smartboyhw> popey, balloons I want to call off the autopilot tutorial session till one week later. Next Tuesday, same time, is that OK?
<DanChapman> hey smartboyhw, how's it going?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, hey
<DanChapman> so your gonna get into some autopilot smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, yes.
<DanChapman> nice one :-)
<asac> gema: doanac: pgraner: so can you confirm that the test suites we have been given will be added to daily phablet tests this week?
<asac> plars: ^^
<gema> asac: do you mean the qrt tests?
<asac> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGR3c1NUM2RnYkNBYjVMTkMxVjFqb2c#gid=0
<asac> gema: ^^
<gema> asac: you and pgraner agreed that we would be adding the three test cases from the qrt one (security) and we are also adding whilst at it the one test case in the sdk one, yes
<gema> asac: with the big warning that they are not testing much
<asac> gema: thast ok
<asac> :)
<asac> gema: just add them ... and would like QA team then to report about how crappy our tests are :)
<asac> and yes, i know they dont test much, but its the first step :)
<gema> asac: they are not testing much, do you want me to raise a bug?
<gema> :)
<asac> gema: i dont read bugs. I think the most effective way would be to send a newsletter or something about "mohthly review of daily team tests suites"
<gema> asac: go back to holidays, things will be up and running when you are back, I will point you to the tests for you to be able to identify them
<gema> asac: as soon as they are there
<asac> gema: ok ... this week :)
<gema> yep
<asac> awesome
<gema> asac: np!
<asac> gema: oh ... so one line in the dashboard for each line in the spreadsheet is what we want :)
<asac> but guess that wasnt clear
<gema> asac: if you are going to control QA, you are going to have to start reading bugs
<gema> asac: we will link them in the dashboard so taht it is easy to keep track of them
<asac> gema: oh ... tvoss promissed to give us the platform api and the mir testsuite as well.. so pull from him
<gema> asac: ok, will query those
<asac> gema: ok... thats fine. as i said i am happy to monitor for test errors :)
<asac> and do the dispatching...
<asac> if you feel the ttestsuites have a general bug feel free to link them there as well ... i will see them
<gema> asac: yep, the thing is, we work with bugs, developers fix bugs and that's how we track problems to completion
<gema> so you tell me what's the best way for you to be able to deal with them
<gema> asac: but I think the dash makes it easy nowadays
<asac> gema: right. but nothing is more powerful than a good revew report send to lazy managers :)
<asac> but its ok
<asac> lets get started and get from there
<asac> gema: thanks a bunch!!! I certainly owe you a beer (if you like that)
<asac> ttyt
<gema> asac
<gema> I am being told that pgraner and you agreed we were going to add them to the desktop
<gema> and take it from there
<plars> asac: I'm ready to add them, they've been wrapped into our test runner, just sent a merge proposal last night to get an ack to add them to the daily desktop smoke test runs
<asac> gema: desktop?
<gema> asac: yep
<asac> gema: i want them on phablet and desktop :)
<gema> plars: what's the problem with the phablet image and those tests?
<plars> asac: they will be on desktop x86 runs for now, at some point the packages they require will be added to touch images, and they bugs that prevent them from working on touch will be fixed and we can just as easily add them to the runlist for touch
<asac> plars: test first
<asac> dont try to be too smart
<asac> please add them to phablet
<asac> and desktop
<gema> asac: you want the phablet images to be red every day and to test for packages that are not there?
<asac> yes
<gema> why?
<asac> discussed it with jamie
<plars> gema, asac: there are a few known problems. 1. the touch images lack the dependencies to run them, so the very first thing that just uses apt to check if the packages are there will fail
<asac> plars: we didnt add any apt checks
<plars> second, there are a couple of open bugs that would prevent them from passing anyway
<asac> plars: also note that phablet images have no packages
<asac> in the near term
<asac> just run them
<plars> asac: yes, they're in the tests
<plars> asac: I beg to differ
<asac> if they are red, we track them and once it lands its going green
<asac> well, you will never agree on all things.
<gema> asac: neither will you
<gema> you seem to be refusing to see how much of a waste is to add tests that check for dependancies that are not there
<gema> it is paul and psivaa who need to look at those failures every day
<gema> and make sure it is nothing new
<gema> asac: if things are in the image and failing, I am all for it
<gema> asac: if things are not even there, not so sure
<asac> it is a CRITICAL BUG that those things are not in image
<asac> at least from Jul 1 it will be
<asac> so i want this to be red
<plars> asac: the very first test in this uses apt-cache to check for packages
<gema> asac: ok, that's not so bad then
<gema> plars: let's add them and make sure that bug becomes critical
<gema> pester developers
<asac> right
<plars> which, yes, will surely fail all the time on the flipped images
<gema> plars: we've got green light from asac
<asac> btw, i will track and push folks
<plars> but even on the non-flipped ones will fail because the packages aren't there
<asac> as i said, if the security tests are not succeeding we have a problem for our big July goals
<asac> the big July goal is to have a working, confined click package story
<asac> and demo it in Isle of Man
<asac> thanks a bunch!
<asac> lets chat later the week and see
 * asac goes to beach!!
<asac> :)
<asac> and tells tvoss that you guys will pull for his tests suites
<senan> <senan> hello
<senan> <senan> I am trying to write autopilot test cases for empathy.http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799099/. but its showing ran 0 tests.I'm a beginner in autopilot. so I am just trying to launch the app
<senan> can someone help me
<DanChapman> hey senan
<senan> hi Dan
<DanChapman> 2 secs i'll have a quick look at your paste
<DanChapman> senan, you have your setup method looking good. So now you need to create a test method. a test method needs to start with test_ for example....
<DanChapman> def test_empathy_window_title()
<DanChapman> autopilot runs all tests beginning with test_
<senan> but it is not launching the app
<DanChapman> im just gonna test see if we can launch it with launc_test_application
<senan> ok
<hggdh> chilicui1: hey -- so that it will be public -- thank you for your work on bug 1088131
<ubot5> bug 1088131 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "ls --color doesn't recognize an arc archive as an archive" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088131
<hggdh> chilicui1: but we do not need to patch it for 8.20, it is really a minor issue.
<chilicui1> hggdh: that's what I though, alright =)
<hggdh> :-)
<DanChapman> senan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799166/ this launches the application. You need to use autopilot vis to find empathys properties but you need to have a test_ method there for it to launch
<senan> yes It worked
<senan> I just added an empty test method
<senan> and it worked
<senan> :)
<senan> Dan :  Do we use http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1415/info for automating test ?
<senan> for empathy ?
<DanChapman> You can certainly try to follow the manual test as much as possible, but you can also add what you think the test could do.
<senan> ok
<senan> I'm looking for some assignments so that I can automate some tests
<senan> thanks Dan
<DanChapman> if you do 'autopilot launch empathy' then in another terminal window do autopilot vis you can view all the properties of empathy and find stuff to test
<senan> ok
<senan> thanks Dan
<senan> I'll take a look at it
<DanChapman> no problem. GIve me a shout if you get stuck
<senan> I'm new to QA. But have experience in coding
<senan> so learning the qa stuffs now
<DanChapman> Cool senan, nice to have you hacking at some tests. Autopilot-gtk can get a bit tricky at times so just fire your questions here and someone will try and help.
<DanChapman> balloons hey :-) did you give ubiquity test a whirl yesterday?
<balloons> Hey DanChapman
<balloons> Hey senan :-)
<DanChapman> hey balloons, quiet round here today
<balloons> I was out for a bit heh :-)
<balloons> ok, so I'm preparing a post about the ubiquity stuff now actually
<balloons> DanChapman, are you on g+?
<DanChapman> oh right cool... errr yeah I think so let me see if I can remember my login
<balloons> hehe.. I'll mention you directly one way or another :-)
<DanChapman> Remembered my login :-) cool sounds good. I totally forgot about the QA g+ page.
<balloons> yea, trying to give more updates to that page that might not merit a full post to the ml
<DanChapman> cool, i'll keep an eye on it from now on :-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, you about mate?
<Noskcaj> balloons, yeah
<balloons> I was wondering if you could review and merge https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/XFCEKbd_setti/+merge/170293
<balloons> I didn't want it to sit out there forever
<Noskcaj> i have no idea how to merge stuff
<balloons> ohh, well got a sec for me to walk you through it? something good to learn
<balloons> it's just using bzr merge command :-)
<knome> (and commit/push)
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> so first pull the upstream source tree
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<balloons> then merge the change proposed
<knome> what about reviewing? :P
<balloons> bzr merge lp:~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/XFCEKbd_setti
<balloons> knome, you have to merge it first.. you don't have to commit it :-)
<balloons> after the change is merged review everything
<knome> well you can review at the MP page, it has a diff too
<knome> i always review before merging even locally
<knome> but yeah, either way works
<balloons> knome, true
<balloons> anyways, once your happy with everything issue a commit
<knome> (unless i need to test some code, but then i just pull the proposed branch
<balloons> bzr commit
<balloons> mind you when you do the review, check for spelling errors too
<balloons> and also make sure it passes the testcase format script
<balloons> those 2 always need to happen.. the other part of the review is reading and making sense of the testcase, which you already know how to do
<knome> balloons, on a different note, should we work on a better guide to writing testcasese?
<balloons> anyways, once committed, you bzr push and it goes into the trunk of the source tree
<knome> -e
<balloons> knome, improvements are always welcome. what did you have in mind?
<Noskcaj> knome, Please add a part on the format of the info at the very start of each test. every person writes it differently so far
<knome> balloons, well atm we're telling "this is the format you need to use", but with the proposed changes, people need to care less and less about that and more about "if you a user needs to run a command, use <code>command</code> to denote the command" or sth
<knome> balloons, so basically dig deeper on how to mark up the actual testcase instructions
<Noskcaj> knome, +1 to that idea
<balloons> oh right .. yea a refresh once we make those changes is a great idea
<balloons> it continues to get easier for folks to write them
<balloons> not sure if you remember knome's first cleanup from the ul, li nonsense
<knome> there are things we could add already
<balloons> now THOSE were some crazy tests
<knome> like the <code> stuff and the information format as Noskcaj suggested
<knome> i'm wondering what the best way to format that information would be though
<knome> i'm thinking something like <h2>Test name <span>test-number-001</span></h2>
<knome> then with some css, align the test-number-span to the right hand side of the testcase
<Noskcaj> knome, remember to include the positioning in relation to the <dl> tags as sometime this stuff is put inside them
<knome> yes, i agree, it would need to be outside the dl list
<knome> that way it would be semantic, which is probably something you've heard me say before
<knome> also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat still lists both normal and smoke testcases, while i think we could simply adjoin them
<knome> somehow, somewhere along the line, somebody has made this look much more complicated than it is
<Noskcaj> especially since there are some many pages linked
<balloons> knome, Noskcaj :-) I like where this is going
<balloons> this is the iterative process happening is all.. see something, improve it
<Noskcaj> Is there a benefit to allowing translations?
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat/NewGuide#preview
<balloons> back in a few guys
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat/NewGuide too
<Noskcaj> knome, the contents box looks a bit strange
<Noskcaj> and do we now use the <h2> and <p> tags?
<knome> i'm proposing that
<knome> it's not "official" yet
<knome> but wrapping certain recurring parts inside specific elements is a good thing
<Noskcaj> makes sense, ypu could possibly automate the test number that way rather than manually writing -001 -002 -003
<knome> in that case the tracker should be aware of the prefic
<knome> *prefix
<Noskcaj> balloons, how do i get the testcase number for XFCE$ keyboard
<knome> Noskcaj, just come up with one if you want to
<knome> Noskcaj, or leave it out
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'll have to do that piece. or you can do it manually by adding the test yourself to the admin page on the tracker
<Noskcaj> balloons, i'll leave the trcker end for you. i've made the number 1571 as that seems to be the next one
<knome> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat/NewGuide
<balloons> Noskcaj, ty :-)
<Noskcaj> knome, what is the tag for either something you click on or something in a menu e.g. "Click <tag1>Help</tag1>" and "Click <tag2>Menu --> Help</tag2>
<Noskcaj> those might not be necessary though
<knome> there is no obvious html tag for that
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> And your contents box still says 1.  1.
<Noskcaj> never mind, fixed
<knome> if we want menu items to stand out, we can use <u> (underline) for example
<knome> we can even style that a bit so it doesn't look as bad as the <u> tag normally looks
<knome> (eg. soften the underline and make it dashed instead of solid)
<knome> and by soften, i mean making the underline color brighter
<Noskcaj> i'll update the shotwell test as it is used as an example in the wiki but it's out of date
<balloons> whew, sorry Noskcaj and knome
<balloons> knome, so my comments.. I'm not sure the test-case-number is a good idea anymore
<balloons> we were just commenting on that :-) not all of them have it.. it's something that used to exist before we had a proper db with test ids :-)
<knome> yup
<knome> i was wondering about it as well
<balloons> I like the simplification of the page.
<knome> no problem to drop it
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-26
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> Morning elfy.
<smartboyhw> Guys, please help to test Alpha 1! It is available at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/297/builds
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu and UbuntuKylin images haven't appeared yet it seems, but no worries.
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, I will do some tests this afternoon
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, great:)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, on the topic of alpha 1. i really hope someone will finally fix bug 1066223
<ubot5> bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, duh
<Noskcaj> you have connections in kubuntu, make it happen ;)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I am doing it now:P
<Noskcaj> on a more serious topic. Could you confirm bug 1152306
<ubot5> bug 1152306 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu installer theme is broken" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152306
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, on a serious topic: I never tested Lubuntu. This release I have Kylin and Kubuntu to care about, and I need to make slides for my classroom session.
<Noskcaj> ok. Test everything that your PC will run. I can only test xubuntu and lubuntu until i get my Huge PC going
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, for alphas, use VMs.
<smartboyhw> For betas, real machines...
<Noskcaj> i do
<Noskcaj> i only use VMs
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ok (same as me)
 * Noskcaj wishes someone would sponsor him. We all have dreams...
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, Once the alpha releases we really need to get kirkland and roaxsoax
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I agree.
<smartboyhw> They just don't seem to BE here.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I think the problem is that us and them are at completely different timezones.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I've got school holidays after friday so hopefully something can happen in the next two weeks
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, damn you got holidays much earlier than me.
<Noskcaj> I get 10 weeks school 2 weeks holidays for most of the year, the a 8 week holiday after Christmas
<DanChapman> School..... such a distant memory :-)
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, be less old ;)
<DanChapman> Noskaj, well to be fair I only left 10 years ago... Just when you look back you wonder where time went.
<Noskcaj> ok.
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, a tip for you: If you press "Tab" it autocompletes the nickname, the you don't call me noskaj
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, so it does!!!
<DanChapman> :-)
<Noskcaj> That really needs to be in the topic of the channel. it makes everything so much easier
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I will tell balloons later:)
<Noskcaj> lol
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I am actually not doing Alpha 1 testing, I'm doing Ubuntu Desktop daily build testing (for the classroom session:P)
<smartboyhw> I take screenshots, put it into slides!
<Noskcaj> i think the reason i found out was i kept writing ballons or baloons
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, please add screenshots to the testdrive wiki page too. i cannot and no-one else will
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, why you cannot? I'm using Virtualbox here actually...
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, my laptop is too slow to run a VM, my hiapad is broken, my little brothers won't let me use their PCs and my two mods are missing power supplies
<Noskcaj> happy?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, :O
<smartboyhw> Maybe SergioMeneses can do that for me...
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, use your laptop for Lubuntu low-RAM testing:P
<Noskcaj> it has all my other stuff though. I'll be using my new PPC PC for that.
<Noskcaj> and maybe my other ancient PCs (I have a 1988 compaq laptop somewhere)
 * smartboyhw hates ppc
<smartboyhw> :P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, It's strange, but it's something that has to be done. And i want to mod
<smartboyhw> I don't really understand why should we make PowerPC images.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, The insane number of old macs that would otherwise miss it. Some of the ARMEL stuff is even more pointless
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ARMEL is killed already.
 * Noskcaj checks
<smartboyhw> And I really don't see that there are a large number of old macs.
<Noskcaj> oops, i really need to check the iso tracker more
<Noskcaj> They exist and lubuntu is the only thing they will run. I do wonder why kubuntu and ubuntu have PPC images though. really it should just be lubuntu and netboot
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, well Kubuntu principles are: If anyone tests it, we release it. And since the Lubuntu PPC testers have time to test it, we release it.
<smartboyhw> Same thing for Ubuntu.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yeah sure they exist, but they are too old.
<Noskcaj> Do you  think we could make a windows and a mac version of testdrive?
<Noskcaj> Once everything gets fixed
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no. It would increase maintainance time.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, DanChapman where's the wiki page to put down everyone's hardware profile again?
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, this what your looking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U+1/iso-testing-qa#Step_2:_Hardware_Profile
<Noskcaj> phillw made a better one, i forget where
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, I think i have a link in my email somewhere i'll just have a search
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, I have a link to the lubuntu one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64/HardWare
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, Noskcaj https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<smartboyhw> here
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, you beat me to it. I'd just found it :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, can you review http://people.ubuntu.com/~smartboyhw/Ubuntu_ISO_TESTING_CLASSROOM_2_2ND.pdf ?
<DanChapman> yeah sure
<smartboyhw> Now, really some testing.
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, looks good and easy to understand, just slide 19 & 20 are the same.
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, damn:P
<DanChapman> hehe
<DanChapman> xnox, Hey :-) what would you say is a fair amount of time to ask autopilot to wait for partition creation etc after @install Now' has been clicked. I'm trying to lose the sleep(20) as it failed on me this morning :-(
<xnox> DanChapman: it should be instant/no-delay, in practice there is a delay. Can you wait, as long as the cursor is busy?
<DanChapman> xnox, hmmm... i'll look into that. What I was thinking is a little method that checks every 0.5 secs for the next page to become visible. But this length of time varies across machines. So i wanted to put a limit on how long to keep checking, before I could safely say somethings gone wrong and let autopilot throw an exception
<xnox> DanChapman: if something does go wrong a popup dialog shows up "Paritioning failed"
<xnox> or "Installer failed"
<xnox> at which point the cursor changes from busy, back to normal.
<xnox> on a slow machine with resizing it can literarly be forever. Average install time on a slow arm panda is approximately 35minutes.
<DanChapman> xnox, wow thats slow!!  ok well I will try and find out if I can get the properties of the cursor. If not then I will let the check run every 0.5 secs with no limit but also check that the error dialogs have not popped up and handle it that way.
<smartboyhw> balloons, I strongly advise you to change the topic to arise people's attention on Alpha 1 testing/.
<smartboyhw> And also, Noskcaj's suggestion on putting auto-filling:)
<balloons> DanChapman, so I had trouble getting your ubiquity branch to work again yesterday so I could post about it :-(
<DanChapman> balloons what was it doing?
<balloons> not letting me run it, hehe.. let me try again since your here :-)
<DanChapman> ahhh did you install python-xlib?
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<smartboyhw> Heard my suggestions?
<DanChapman> its in the README
<balloons> smartboyhw, sure thing.. I'll add alpha 1
<balloons> DanChapman, yes.. ubiquity and python-xlib are installed
<balloons> one thing is I needed xnox's ubiquity branch it seemed.. maybe that's where I went wrong
<DanChapman> balloons, You needed the whole branch?... all it needs is the wrapper and ubiquity file copying to the right place and it should run.
<balloons> DanChapman, well I mean I had the whole branch, but yes I copied the wrapper over
<balloons> ahh right.. ubiquity: error: no such option: --autopilot
<smartboyhw> LOL
<balloons> i followed everything in the README, then ran ./run_ubiquity
<balloons> I feel ike I didn't copy the right pieces over
<balloons> maybe I undid something
<DanChapman> 2 secs i'm just gonna pull it again and test
<balloons> DanChapman, thanks.. I've got both branches.. I'd like to just undo what I did then do it exactly as you say
<balloons> then we could probably update the README a little
<balloons> unless perhaps I wasnt' supposed to have ubiquity itself installed.. I think I just ran it from the branch last time
<balloons> that's the difference I think
<xnox> balloons: if you run that autopackage test on your installed machine, it will wipe your hard drive.
<xnox> balloons: running from live cd, has ubiquity already installed.
<xnox> balloons: but there are files to copy over, as ubiquity as released doesn't have --autopilot option at the moment.
<balloons> xnox,  right.. I'm trying to remember how I did it last time.. Anyways, so I have the ubiquity branch.. Should I run everything in a livecd and just grab those two files from head?
<DanChapman> balloons the two files are in the bin folder of my branch
<xnox> balloons: just those two files should be enough, copy them over in the right places from live cd live session, then install autopilot & friends, and start the tests from the DanChapman's branch.
<balloons> DanChapman, ohh they are in your folder? I looked and looked.. anyways, ok I'll try it that way this time
<smartboyhw> balloons, ah. I forgotten to ask you : Can you have a readthrough of http://people.ubuntu.com/~smartboyhw/Ubuntu_ISO_Testing_CLASSROOM.pdf ?
<balloons> smartboyhw, sure thing
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Alpha 1 is live on the isotracker | Cadence Week 2 starts June 29th! | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
 * balloons iso is still syncing.. I accidentily deleted it
<smartboyhw> balloons, ...........
<smartboyhw> LOL
<balloons> smartboyhw, that looks really well done
<balloons> seriously, good job
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<balloons> lots of pictures and detail, but it's not so overbearing as to not be useful
<balloons> ping pitti jibel
<pitti> hey balloons
<balloons> So, I was wondering about the idea of having an autopkg test for the ubuntusdk. I've heard it's broken other packages during upgrades, etc, etc
<jibel> balloons, pong
<balloons> jibel, same question as pitti :-) I thought I would get both your opinions
<balloons> so is an autopkg test possible for the package to prevent this? I don't have a lot of specific details on what happened, I just thought I would ask. 1) Is it possible (should be :-0 ) 2) Have you worked on it or thought it about it in the past
<pitti> balloons: you mean updates of ubuntusdk broke other packages?
<pitti> balloons: that's rather a case for adding autopkgtests to these other packages, isn't it?
<pitti> balloons: independently of this, of course adding a test to usdk itself is prudent as well, as we also want to keep that working
<pitti> balloons: and e. g. prevent a new qt from landing until that's resolved
<balloons> afaik, ubuntusdk itself failed to install or broke things.. or itself didn't work properly after installation.. it's not been smooth
<pitti> ah; in that case it would help, yes
<balloons> pitti, exactly.. so probably autopkg tests for those high threat dependencies too that could break it
<balloons> if this also sounds good, let me circle back with Michael and the sdk team.. generically is there room in the schedule for you  to write a few of these?
<pitti> ideally we could run the upstream test suite against the installed version (that's a task for upstream); if/once that's possible, I can add an autopkgtest, yes
<smartboyhw> balloons, I did NOT expect having to correct your grammar of the interview so much (it's going out soon)
<balloons> I can get some specifics and provide the details to you pitti .. there is some upstream tests ty!
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh really? Sorry for the poor grammar ;-(
<smartboyhw> balloons, and one of your pictures is TOO big.
<smartboyhw> Exceeding 2 MB.
<smartboyhw> Hey philballew
<smartboyhw> ops
<balloons> ahh.. that's a simple resize down
<smartboyhw> Hey phillw
<phillw> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> balloons, please resize it down:)
<balloons> you need me to resize it? you can just scale it right?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I just thought of it..
<smartboyhw> !screenshot
<ubot5> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<smartboyhw> Getting the imagebin link:P
<smartboyhw> Even imagebin is too big.
<smartboyhw> balloons, you have to resize it. I don't know how to scale it.
<balloons> smartboyhw, do you have the image?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I will send it to you.
<balloons> use gimp to resize it
<balloons> I mean I have the image, I can certainly size it and resend, but lol.. just open it in gimp and scale it down
<smartboyhw> balloons, sent.
<smartboyhw> :P
 * smartboyhw plays with balloons ...
<balloons> sending back
<balloons> you should learn to use gimp :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<smartboyhw> Thanks:)
<balloons> well once it's up I'll promote it again.. anyways, how many interviews did you get in total?
<balloons> or would you like to leave it as a surprise? :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, actually after you... I haven't done any yet, shall do it next week:P
<smartboyhw> I did send out invitations but not yet the questions.
<balloons> my vm hates installing autopilot
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<balloons> seriously
<balloons> the latest iso installing python-autopilot locks up the box
<smartboyhw> :O
<balloons> that is SO wild
<DanChapman> balloons, are you using virtualbox?
<balloons> DanChapman, indeed.. Sorry I was caught up in a meeting so it was slow going
<balloons> but vbox, latest iso, boom!
<balloons> trying raring right now
<balloons> the issue with that is autopilot doesn't work
<DanChapman> Yeah ive had the same problem all week. I tried KVM wasn't much better. Ended up using vmware player which runs like a dream :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh ok.. I'll try that.. for you :-)
<balloons> raring won't work because autopilot doesn't work on it
<DanChapman> balloons, thanks :-) oh really... I used the test to install saucy on my box yesterday. I put an ssd in and thought ooo.... lets use the test :-)
 * balloons fires up vmware vm
<balloons> DanChapman, that was weird.. so I had to tell it to make a blank vm
<balloons> it autoinstalls otherwise :-)
<balloons> kqemu is supposed to be getting 3d acceleration this summer, which should help
<balloons> I noticed this flies in comparision to vbox
<jibel> balloons, sorry was OTP. Tests for ubuntu sdk should be run as part of the autolanding, this way broken packages doesn't even go into the release
<balloons> jibel, ty.. pitti said you would be able to help.. I said I would followup with the ubuntusdk team and see what can be run during autolanding
<balloons> DanChapman, ok close now.. almost finished with setting everything up
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah you have to create a blank and attach iso. Yeah i was suprised how well vmware ran.
<balloons> ok xlib is installed
<balloons> woo.. looks like it's running :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, :-)
<balloons> beautiful
<balloons> yea, this is my cooler than the last demo I ran, hah!
<balloons> *much cooler
<balloons> anyways, time to post :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, just got to finish off my TODO list on it then i will propose a merge
<balloons> ohh this is cool
<balloons> DanChapman, https://plus.google.com/108452779163647535106/posts/bW8eThaTZqF
<Skini151> Hi, who want to help me?
<knome> Skini151, why not ask your question and see if somebody is able to help you?
<Skini151> ok
<Skini151> Today i tested "saucy" iso image and after i suspend ubuntu i see only black screen ( tested on both KVM and VirtualBox ,results are same ), and i don't know how to report this type of bug /// i tested and ubuntu "precise" iso image and it works fine . Help please!!
<DanChapman> balloons, love the slideshow :-)
<balloons> Skini151, what exactly is happening?
<balloons> it's not coming back from suspend I take it?
<Skini151> yes
<balloons> but only in a vm?
<Skini151> i don't test it on  real machine
<Skini151> only VM
<Skini151> but in precise daily image it worked
<Skini151> on VM
<balloons> gotcha Skini151
<balloons> so you boot into the installed system and use ubuntu-bug to file
<Skini151> i boot into installed system but don't use ubuntu-bug
<Skini151> i don't know where problem is
<Skini151> what package is responsible for suspend option
<Skini151> ?
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/47420/buginstructions
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<balloons> Skini151, specifically, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Suspend.2C_Hibernate.2C_and_Resume :-)
<balloons> does that help?
<balloons> that page is a great way to bookmark
<elfy> great one even :p
<Skini151> thanks
<balloons> wow my brain today
<Skini151> i'll do my best
<balloons> thanks!
<balloons> and good find :-)
<balloons> you can mention precise still works
<balloons> back in a bit
<elfy> that is a good page though
<hggdh> Skini151 went to #ubuntu-bugs to ask about the same thing. I asked him to also install SSH.
<thomi> balloons: can we have a quick hangout call in about an hour to sort out this autopilot raring issue?
<balloons> thomi, howdy.. that sounds found. I saw the working group call yesterday but I had a conflict.. did you set that up?
<balloons> *found=fine
<thomi> balloons: that call happens every week. I had a conflict yesterday as well :-/
<Noskcaj> has lubuntu alternate frozen or aren't we rebuilding as much in alpha1 now
<phillw> Noskcaj: all the bugs have been desktop :P
<Noskcaj> except two PPC ones that can never be fixed
<phillw> indeed.
<phillw> two different graphics cards... ne'er the twian shall meet :/
<phillw> If I win the lottery of about $40,000,000 I'll give a $1,000,000 reward to the person who does... So, you can how likely that is to happen :(
<phillw> *you can see*
<Noskcaj> yep
<phillw> Time to put my money where my mouth is for the alternates.... Just starting the AMD64 one.
<balloons> thomi, I've got a moment now, you set?
<phillw> Noskcaj: have you tried a side by side install? I have a bug reported from desktop where partman is no longer showing the sizes of the partions
<Noskcaj> phillw, i can't until my mega PC build is finished. i can only run VMs till then. Once i finish that build i will be the greatest ISO tester in history
<Noskcaj> ;)
<phillw> you can do side by side in a VM :) (well, you can with KVM, no idea if VBox can )
<balloons> Noskcaj, :-) how's it coming along anyway?
<Noskcaj> phillw, Ain't nobody got time fo dat
<Noskcaj> balloons, slowly. All the mod parts will be here when i get back from brisbane.
<phillw> I'll make sure to mention to mention it on my KVM session (and get Jonathan to check VBox)
<Noskcaj> phillw, i've got a script for my session, would you mind going over it?
<phillw> send it, but I'm pretty tied up until Thursday evening when the A1's go out (UTC time, of course)
<thomi> balloons: on a call, 10 minutes?
<Noskcaj> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L_RK3QPvaNykRpktBmSRUpECP4sNSvG4CspZ_mTICUE/edit
<phillw> Noskcaj: as an email? :D
<Noskcaj> oops. can you just copy the link to somewhere?
<balloons> thomi, ay aye capt'n
<phillw> Noskcaj: you REALLY do not want to see my desktop... I have to delete / move stuff everytime I add something new :D
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok, i'll email it.
<phillw> 39 folders... that's pretty good for me :) the remaining 73 icons are files I use
<thomi> balloons: how about now?
<balloons> yep, all set
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-27
<jibel> good morning
<Noskcaj> yep
<smartboyhw> Yeah, it
<smartboyhw> 's back
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=76
<Noskcaj> i literally just finished reading that
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
<Noskcaj> you spammed my twitter feed. i follow three people who auto-post planet ubuntu, everything on my feed said your name
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, XD.
<smartboyhw> That's awesome! XD
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<Noskcaj> evening DanChapman
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, one thing to add to out list of testdrive bugs: You can't install edubuntu or studio due to the tiny disk sizes available
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yeah, the "Other..." selection DOESN"T WORK.
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I updated Debian's autopkgtest git to the most recent Debian version, and applied all our patches
<pitti> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git
<pitti> jibel: I'll upload today, so we can sync tomorrow; that should also fix this nasty "unicode coercion" exception that we've been seeing occasionally (that was the NMU which we didn't merge yet)
<pitti> jibel: do you still have anything else for this?
<jibel> pitti, ah awesome! I've no additional fix ready. There is this empty 'Depends' for which I never received an answer how it should behave and the traceback on timeout because stdin is undefined, but I couldn't figure out what the right fix is.
<pitti> DanChapman: congrats to your ubiquity autopilot test!
<DanChapman> pitti, thanks. It's been good fun doing it.  :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: I landed some improvements upstream today, should hit the distro tomorrow
<pitti> DanChapman: if you have anything which felt like a bug and you needed to work around, please file bugs
<pitti> DanChapman: in particular, I landed the direct access to GtkBuilder IDs, so that it's much easier to find particular widgets
<DanChapman> pitti, great sounds cool. Brilliant that should make things a bit easier. I did come across a couple of probs on friday but I will go back and test it before i file a bug. as I saw there was an autopilot-gtk update yesterday or i might have been doing it wrong. ;-)
<pitti> DanChapman: there was one this morning, but that doesn't have a functional change yet (it just adds a test suite)
<pitti> DanChapman: tomorrow's autolanding will have the nice stuff
<DanChapman> pitti, cool will take a look at it tomorrow then :-). On a different point would it be possible to get the properties of the cursor with autopilot.
<DanChapman> pitti, it would be nice to be able to wait on a 'busy' cursor for long/busy processes where the Eventually matcher doesn't quite suit the situation
<pitti> DanChapman: that sounds more like autopilot itself, but why doesn't Eventually work? I thought you could specify custom timeouts?
<balloons> pitti, DanChapman I assume he's wanting to "wait" for something like the install to finish which could be 20 mins :-) That's a LONG timeout
<smartboyhw> balloons, hey, check out your interview!
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping
<balloons> smartboyhw, I spy my famous your, you're issue :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, heh
<balloons> smartboyhw, " More or less your “sailing” with a kite" should be " More or less you are “sailing” with a kite"
<DanChapman> pitti, sorry had phone call. My problem is probably specific to ubiquity. I am trying to find a way to travel the wait between clicking 'install now' and the next page loading. If I use the timeout then I need to be sure that it 'should' have created the partitions etc in a specified time. But I can't as its different depending on arch. xnox suggested waiting on the busy cursor, hence my question. :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, updated http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=76
<DanChapman> balloons, hey :-)
 * balloons waves to DanChapman 
<DanChapman> ahhh its been staring me in the face all this time :-) the progress dots on the bottom.... that should do it.
<balloons> DanChapman, I thought we mentioned this? It's actually 5 objects..so if you need all 5 to fill to 100%
<balloons> if I remember correctly :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, did we? :-) I only remember discussing the final progress bars after the user info page. I may be wrong though ;-)
<balloons> DanChapman, hard to say lol.. But it's not a bad idea :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, can you please help test Kubuntu amd64 alpha1?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, as you asked so nicely i will start a vm up now :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, heh!
<jibel> DanChapman, you want to wait between the steps "partitioning" and "where are you"? Can't you check the state of the button "Continue" and wait until it's enabled?
<jibel> IIRC this "forward" button is disabled when the users click on it and re-enabled at the beginning of each step
<DanChapman> jibel, thanks I will give that a go that will probably work better :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, maybe that won't work for every step, because for example, the last step requires valid input from the user but you can check the state of the button "back" instead of "forward"
<DanChapman> jibel, ok great thanks for that :-) , I will include it for each page to check that it has the correct behaviour.
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, please do remember to report your test results to the ISO QA Tracker.
<phillw> smartboyhw: pong
<smartboyhw> phillw, any time to help me review http://people.ubuntu.com/~smartboyhw/Ubuntu_ISO_Testing_CLASSROOM.pdf ?
<phillw> can you email it to me, I have also been asked to review noskaj's upcoming. Two hours of testing remain, so I'm just filling in gaps in our tests.
<smartboyhw> phillw, email? It's publicly available on that link.
<phillw> to remind me!
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<DanChapman> balloons, could you run ubiquity test again for me, i've got rid of the long sleep, only one more left to remove.
<balloons> DanChapman, :-) give me a little bite and I'll give it a whirl again
<balloons> *bit
<DanChapman> cheers mate :-)
<phillw> DanChapman: I tend to get rid of long sleeps during testing season, as well :D
<balloons> phillw, HAH!
<phillw> balloons: the alphas 1's are published for all those taking part :)
<DanChapman> phillw, HaHaHa..... awesome! :-D
<balloons> phillw, ohh published published?
<balloons> someone going to post an announce?
<balloons> If not, I can take care of that :-)
<phillw> yup, they're on cdimages.ubuntu.com :) balloons Kate's doing it as we speak :)
<balloons> kk. good
<phillw> no PPC for lubuntu - both failed :'(
<skaet> balloons,  I'll be posting the announce
<skaet> just waiting for the torrents to be working
<skaet> balloons, do you have a testing report you can publish to ubuntu-release to summarize?
<balloons> sure
<skaet> Thanks!  :-)
<balloons> skaet, can you mark everything as ready and close the milestone then?
<skaet> balloons, ok, doing.
<skaet> balloons,  have removed all the entries that aren't ready and closed the milestone.
<balloons> skaet, i just saw, thanks for that
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Alpha 1 (Participating Flavors) Images released  | Cadence Week 2 starts June 29th! | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<Malizor> Hi everyone, I have question about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix#Documenting_the_fix and daily packages
<Malizor> I'm fixing a bug in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-wallpapers/trunk and I noticed that this package is handled by the daily release bot.
<Malizor> Should I still edit the debian/changelog as documented or is it generated automatically by the bot?
<Malizor> And, if I should edit it, what about the version number?
<thomi> morning
<Noskcaj> Malizor, use: ubuntu-bug ubuntu-wallpapers
<Malizor> Noskcaj: the bug itself was already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1177260
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1177260 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-wallpapers-karmic slideshow does not work" [Undecided,New]
<Noskcaj> Malizor, ok. i recommend you report it on the iso tracker and confirm it affects saucy.
<Noskcaj> and add instructions on how to repeat the bug
<balloons> Malizor, you might get a better answer in #ubuntu-devel, as this seems to be a packaging question
<Malizor> balloons: I come from there
<Malizor> "It sounds like this is a test package. I think it would be better to ask at #ubuntu-quality, since I am not sure of the current process"
<balloons> ahh, because it's going into saucy?
<balloons> so is it an SRU or something else?
<Malizor> balloons: The bug is not fixed yet anywhere, so yes, it should go in Saucy first
<balloons> Malizor, ahh, ok so this is an SRU
<Malizor> I just want to know if I need to edit the debian/changelog in this case (daily release), then I will follow the traditionnal process :)
<balloons> as far as I can tell anyways
<balloons> Malizor, I would edit the changelog file and note the lp bug
<Malizor> balloons: ok. And what about the version number?
<Malizor> The current one is "13.04.0daily13.05.30-0ubuntu1"
<Malizor> Should I just go with "13.04.0daily13.05.30-0ubuntu2" ?
<balloons> when you build it should increment the version number
<balloons> I don't remember having to change it myself
<Malizor> It will probably be overwritten by the daily release bot with the actual date of the upload, but I don't want to break anything ;)
<balloons> Malizor, hehe.. don't hurt me if an archive admin comes running, but afaik that should be fine
<Malizor> balloons: ok, I will just go with that and see what happens :)
<Malizor> Thanks!
<balloons> yw, gl!
<chilicuil> phillw: good morning, for tomorroy classroom I prepared some slides, should I add them to the wiki?, http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/pdf/pbuilder.pdf
<phillw> chilicuil: let pleia2 know and she will get them added for you.
<chilicuil> phillw: alright, then I'll let her know 5 minutes before, have a nice day
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, slides are awesome! congrats
<SergioMeneses> phillw, \o
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: =)!
<phillw> chilicuil: let her know a.s.a.p. !
<balloons> chilicuil, !
 * balloons hugs chilicuil 
<balloons> SergioMeneses, !
 * balloons hugs SergioMeneses too!
<balloons> so wonderful to see you two
 * chilicuil hugs balloons back, and hugs SergioMeneses too
<SergioMeneses> balloons, chilicuil jeje you're very friendly today ;)
<SergioMeneses> how is everything?
<Oranger> thomi: Hey ! Sorry to bother you, balloons told me that you could help me about autopilot ? I have a question about it and the testability driver
<thomi> Oranger: sure thing
<balloons> SergioMeneses, everything is well going on right now it seems
<balloons> in a word, busy :-)
<thomi> Oranger: you should also join #ubuntu-autopilot - there are other autopilot experts in there as well :)
<Oranger> thomi: Ahah ok thank you :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jeje like all of us
<elopio> balloons: ping. About your comment to cast to int while opening the toolbar...
<elopio> do you have a scenario where it fails? I am using gu on the test, so I'm not sure how to write a test for this you mention.
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. one of the core apps failed until the change happened
<balloons> can we really click on .7 of a pixel anyway?
<balloons> elopio, I think from a sanity point it makes senses to round the result to the nearest actual pixel
<elopio> balloons: I'm looking at autopilotand it divides some coordinates in half, so I think there's no problem there.
<elopio> actually, on the move method it casts them to float.
<balloons> elopio, lol.. well clearly it's not been an issue in the past. I just wonder why we have floating point pixels
<balloons> honestly me typecasting them in the emulator likely doesn't make sense, but
<elopio> I think you are right. It would be better to have ints. I'm just trying to find a test that backs the code.
<balloons> well I mean on the autopilot end too
<elopio> balloons: do you remember what app was failing? Maybe I can copy some qml from there.
<balloons> elopio, let me try and find the test that failed
<netcurli> just read the last messages, you are talking about the problem with the ubuntu sdk emulator not being able to open the toolbar for certain heights of the app?
<balloons> netcurli, yes
<balloons> that was you who mentioned it right?
<netcurli> I have an example here: lp:~djfun/+junk/autopilot_toolbar_problem
<balloons> elopio is working on getting a revised version merged into the sdk itself so it has a proper home
<balloons> elopio, ^^
<balloons> perfect netcurli! that's just what he was looking for
<elopio> thanks netcurli.
 * elopio looks.
<DanChapman> I'm calling it a day, see you all tomorrow :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, see you tomorrow.. how's the branch btw?
<balloons> did you clear the other sleep?
<balloons> i'll let you know tomorrow how my test goes tonight with it
<DanChapman> No not yet I cant seem to get the properties of the webkitview. But i can view it in vis. Will investigate it more tomorrow.
<DanChapman> balloons, sweet, its running rather lovely today :-)
<balloons> hehe, very nice
<balloons> need to get some folks invovled to help with the test runner for it
<balloons> so that setup and teardown is automated
<balloons> good night mate!
<DanChapman> looking forward to pitti's updates tomorrow aswell
<DanChapman> good night
<elopio> netcurli: intersting. Seem like a problem in the drag method.
<balloons> elopio, O really? I had problems intially but cleared them all up with the starting a 1 pixl and swiping up only a small amount
<balloons> some of the original code was really wonky with opening the toolbar sanely
<elopio> balloons: yeah, my biggest problem was that I had to start swiping from outside the MainView, but I found the globalRect property and that seems to work.
<elopio> this problem with the non-integer coordinates is because there's a while on autopilot that loops forever. I think I can fix it.
<balloons> cool.. glad netcurli could demonstrate the issue so you could delve into it deeper
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-28
<pleia2> added chilicuil's slides to the calendar (and yeah, 5 minutes head of time is not enough time, I'm traveling this week!)
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<pitti> hello DanChapman
<DanChapman> pitti, \o
<jibel> Good morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> Morning jibel :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, did you try to synchronize the Ubiquity test on the state of the buttons?
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman
<DanChapman> jibel, yeah it worked a treat :-) Thanks for that.
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, \o
<jibel> DanChapman, glad it helps :)
<jibel> helped
<DanChapman> pitti, great work on the autopilot improvments. I was pleasantly surprised when I just opened vis on ubiquity :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: nice :)
<smartboyhw> pitti, check your inbox.
<pitti> smartboyhw: the interview? got it, thansk
<smartboyhw> pitti, hey, don't talk about it here...
<smartboyhw> Guys, remember we also have a few classroom sessions on today and Monday!!!!
<phillw> smartboyhw: one has already run :) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/28/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t02:00
<smartboyhw> phillw, alright:)
<smartboyhw> But we still have!
<phillw> indeed, and my KVM is backed by a very detailed Wiki ! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<phillw> *KVM Session*
<smartboyhw> phillw, and my is backed with a slideshow with screenshots! Have you reviewed it BTW?
<phillw> not yet, your's and Jackson's are on my TODO list :) I'm only proof reading it :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, heh
<smartboyhw> phillw, review Jackson's first, his session is earlier than mine.
<phillw> I've just done his... you're next :P
<knome> stgraber, oops, i get an error when i try to enable the qatracker module on a new drupal installation ;)
<phillw> smartboyhw: looks good to me!
<balloons> DanChapman, nice to here. I haven't opened vis on a gtk app yet.. I need to do it :-)
<balloons> does anyone know the binary name of the screen resolution gui in ubuntu?
<jibel> balloons, "gnome-control-center display" ?
<balloons> jibel, ahh! right it's in the control center now
<balloons> ty
<smartboyhw> phillw, yeah!
<balloons> whew, ok, back to open source drivers, with a sensible resolution :-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, your pdf goes with the " Using your preferred testing system with Test Cases " session?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah:)
<smartboyhw> I'm using ISO testing.
<smartboyhw> Since I LOVE ISO testing.
<balloons> phillw, I'm a little confused why the intro to testscases is in this section, but :-)
<phillw> balloons: same place as it was last time :) I think the reasoning back then was to mention test cases and the use of VM's (certainly early in the cycle), moving onto to the VM's and then using the one they choose for testing :)
<balloons> it works wherever it is :-)
<balloons> did jackson ever get his new testdrive page linked in properly on the wiki?
<balloons> also was the 'using the development release' pages ever fully developed?
<balloons> phillw, smartboyhw ^^?
<phillw> 20 mins to your session balloons :)
<balloons> you guys see the new stuff on the iso and package trackers? I added bug links and tables in there too ;-)
<phillw> balloons: you may want to replace the 'installer bugs' table with a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/Install_Bugs as it has been recently been added to....
<balloons> phillw, ty
<balloons> I added it as another line
<phillw> ty... I added in the stuff from Brian as to how to cope with no internet :)
<balloons> perfect, yep perfect example of stuff encountered by folks testing
<smartboyhw> balloons, dunno
<balloons> elfy, just fyi.. all of your and jackson's changes are synced up nicely to the tracker now
<DanChapman> balloons, hey \o
<balloons> hey-o
<chilicuil> balloons: happy birthday! (according to google+)
<balloons> chilicuil, not too loud!
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> ty
<chilicuil> n_n'
 * chilicuil hugs balloons
<roadmr> \o/
 * elopio joins the hug.
<elopio> balloons: happy birthday. Get yourself a beer from me, and I'll pay it double when we meet :)
<balloons> elopio, :-) I'm a cheap date, I don't drink!
<balloons> I'll have a smoothie though, I love those ;-)
<elopio> balloons: ok then. I'll have the beer today in your name ;)
<balloons> elopio, lol.. that would be wonderful
<elopio> balloons: would you want it to be self.main_view.get_tabs().switch_to_tab(), or self.main_view.switch_to_tab()
<elopio> ?
<balloons> elopio, lol.. probably the simpler version.. so the latter
<elopio> ok. The problem there is that the mainview might have no tab. But I'll throw an error in that case.
<balloons> elopio, ohh wait.. so let me understand
<balloons> well err.. what's the args for switch_to_tab()
<balloons> any?
<balloons> maybe I want it the original way, depending on your explanation :-)
<elopio> balloons: I'm planning to add: switch_to_next_tab, switch_to_previous_tab, switch_to_tab_by_index, switch_to_tab_by_object_name
<elopio> what do you think?
<balloons> ahh.. ok, yes that's good and makes sense
<cjohnston> balloons: I got you a birthday present: http://goo.gl/rMQ9L
<balloons> cjohnston, <3
<balloons> we need more data feeding in now right? :-)
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> we still need to get memory and bootspeed in
<balloons> cjohnston, "My day job is a Fire Fighter / Paramedic in Florida"
<cjohnston> heh
<balloons> might want to update your about
<cjohnston> ya ya ya
<balloons> I'll reshare your stuff.. and this is very cool
<balloons> so what happens tomorrow?
<balloons> that number I'm seeing is an avg.. so if 100% pass tomorrow it goes up?
<cjohnston> its the avg of today
<balloons> also, what's the negative percentages next to wakup?
<cjohnston> so if 100% pass tomorrow then itll show 100%
<balloons> ahh so tomorrow is a new day.. is there any historical views so to speak?
<cjohnston> not for kpi
<balloons> kk
<cjohnston> balloons: read the help and youll see %
<balloons> ohh.. nice
<elopio> balloons: why do we have to do two clicks when switching to a tab?
<balloons> elopio, try an app and see.. it was interesting but seemed to require me to tap twice
<balloons> I mean manually, not as autopilot
<elopio> balloons: manually, it happens just some times.
<balloons> Noskcaj, howdy
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<Noskcaj> balloons, can you remove the raring parole test from the saucy iso tracker
<balloons> Noskcaj, elfy can :-)
 * balloons ducks
<Noskcaj> balloons, i have admin on it, how do i do it?
<balloons> but seriously elfy has the power to control xubuntu stuff and should do so. I can but it would be good for xubuntu to own there tests
<balloons> Noskcaj, you have the power too? well then good sir, have at it!
<balloons> under your product is listed a testsuite for saucy
<balloons> edit that testsuite and set parole to disabled
<Noskcaj> balloons, i'm also Head of Xubuntu QA, and i've been an iso tracker admin for 6 months.
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> Noskcaj, then you have the power on this!
<balloons> let me know if what I said doesn't make sense
<balloons> feel free to curate things for xubuntu
<Noskcaj> balloons, won't removing it from there also remove it from the raring results?
<balloons> Noskcaj, you can use a new testsuite to avoid that if you wish, but no it shouldn't remove it.. the old results should use the tests at the time they were recorded
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> meaning if we update the testcase (and we have) viewing archived results shuld still show the old testcase
<balloons> make sense?
<Noskcaj> yeah
<elfy> what we talking about?
<Noskcaj> elfy, the raring parole test
<elfy> Noskcaj: part of a bigger issue I think - we need to look at adding package tests
<Noskcaj> definitely
<elopio> balloons: review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabs_emulator/+merge/172152
<elopio> and I'm going to get some lunch. bbl.
<phillw> balloons: Ali is a fierce 'social media' guy :P
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-29
<phillw> balloons: you about?
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<phillw> hi DanChapman
<phillw> DanChapman:  I've been long minded of a 'minor revolt' for the testers.... I'd like them to have /home on a seperate partition. It cam back to mind as I managed to bork my 13.04 system and had to a re-install.
<phillw> *had to do a*
<DanChapman> phillw, I totally agree and thank you for reminding me.... I used my autopilot ubiquity test to install saucy on my main box, but thats just a default install. I think using a seperate /home is a necessity as well as for convenience sake nowadays anyway
<phillw> I borked my 13.04, and was faced with re-install it, or just put 13.10 on it.... I chose our alpha + 1day to replace.
<phillw> DanChapman: I'm running a bit low on energy for classroom sessions (I've arranged them and held several)... Any chance of you doing a 'make /home your own session'? Heck, I can ask :)
<DanChapman> phillw, sure I can do that :-) is it already aranged?
<phillw> nope, we still have to early next week for 'our season'
<phillw> DanChapman: the guy who wrote the initial up, can no longer support it http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  He has asked that people use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<phillw> DanChapman: no mad rush, but some where in between what has happened and is yet to come ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<phillw> what has been is in red :)
<phillw> It's weird not having chromium after several cycles...
<DanChapman> philw, yep not a problem. I am good to do it on Monday evening
<DanChapman> phillw, Is there anyone in the pipeline to do the session on Automated test cases?
<phillw> DanChapman: yup... balloons will have to do it. He is head of this area. I've pulled in as many people as I know; I know zero for automated testing, so that is his baby.
<phillw> DanChapman: can you edit into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy as to the time you want (UTC) and the time you think it will take (I'd suggest a 60 min slot). As soon as you do that, I can have it advertised
<phillw> DanChapman: I'm the one you have to let know if you edit :P
<DanChapman> phillw, I thought as much :-D
<phillw> my link is on there... I just hid it in the announcement about editing :)
<DanChapman> phillw, which table should I stick it in 'Intro QA tools'?
<phillw> not too sure..
<phillw> by rights, we should have already done this, so the order is really messed up
<phillw> to have any chance of it being logical, it would have to be before
<phillw>  Using Test Drive     Noskcaj     29th June     20:30      60 Minutes
<phillw> But that is today. Can we add the session later (and in future earlier)?
<phillw> I really think that a session of LVM would help, as in how to section up a partition to be LVM and then be able to slice it / delete it/ re make it without having to reboot would be really handy.
<phillw> Maybe too much to this late in the classroom sessions
<Noskcaj> phillw, you pinged?
<phillw> DanChapman: have  a think... we still have another week, if it is not settled in your mind, we can plan it for post 13.10 classroom sessions. I do think we are cutting it a bit fine with you having this as an immediate session... Your call....
<phillw> Noskcaj: you had the email with the typo?
<Noskcaj> phillw, yeah, it's fixed. the link in the email still goes to the current version
<phillw> Noskcaj: meh... I am not a fan of google shared docs... hence my correcting it, saving it and telling you the alteration :)
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Hey phillw Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> phillw, aren't you supposed to be asleep!?
<smartboyhw> And hello DanChapman
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, phillw is nocturnal
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<smartboyhw> s/phillw/Noskcaj/
<DanChapman> phillw, sorry my little one woke up. Yeah i couldn't really see a place it fitted in this late on. I couldn't manage to do it before Noskcaj's session today. I need some time to get a plan together etc... shall we just stick it in for the 1st and then next time around get it higher up?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, Heya :-)
<phillw> I'm off to bed, as I'm running 13.10 I need to have it install chromium... no doubt it will install v.25 instead of v28..... :: SIGH ::
<smartboyhw> phillw, LOL
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, you want to do automated testcases session? Great!
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, phillw  said balloons will be on that one. I'll ping balloons later and see what the score is
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, alright then:)
<phillw> DanChapman: yeah, we can schedule the 1st live version of it pretty much any time... It is only when you have the wiki area up to date that you dare do a session. The people on those sessions will ask questions and then you can update the wiki area... The classroom sessions are as much for them, as they are for us :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: I will not be at your session... I've got to be away.... Sorry.
<smartboyhw> phillw, :(
<phillw> smartboyhw: ENSURE balloons is!!!
<smartboyhw> phillw, heck:)
 * phillw bed time ... 07:45 am
<Noskcaj> lol
<Noskcaj> evening elfy
<elfy> hi Noskcaj
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, evening already? :O
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, 5pm, sun's down and too many clouds for light to happen
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, I think I really HAVE to stay at home at 1st July even without my classroom session, a tropical cyclone (a.k.a. tropical storm) is coming DIRECTLY to Hong Kong....
<smartboyhw> :!
 * smartboyhw is surprised!
<smartboyhw> :O
<smartboyhw> Not a great weather forecast is it?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, ^\
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, what does ^\ mean?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, wow
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yeah:(
<smartboyhw> Can some Australian FETCH Noskcaj!!?!??!?
<smartboyhw> His session is coming up in 10 MINUTES....
<smartboyhw> Sorry, I think classroom team got time wrong
<smartboyhw> ....
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, isn't it at something like 20.30?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, classroom team got it wrong
<smartboyhw> I'm telling them to fix but it might take a long time.
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, ping ping ping ping
<smartboyhw> When are you guys going to do laptop sessions!?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, pong - I dont know, I have been busy on my work, I guess Carla knows
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, plz do some coordination, laptop testing is a key component of QA..
<SergioMeneses> I expect to have more time these days and back to work with qa
<phillw1> Noskcaj: your notes from your session are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy#Introduction_to_QA_tools
#ubuntu-quality 2013-06-30
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, how's the session?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, quiet, but it went well
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, quiet;(
<Noskcaj> Only one question, and that was from phillw
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, lol. The session was one hour and you only talked for like 24 minutes:P
<Noskcaj> yup
<Noskcaj> if i'd listed the whole features of the preferences menu i'd have got further, but that was a waste and i was hungry
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
 * smartboyhw is updating his slide.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, have you tried Mir yet?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, no. I can't run a VM for any amount of time until ones of my desktops work
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, are we supposed to run VMs?
<smartboyhw> balloons said no...
<Noskcaj> i also have no real hardware except the mac mini under my bed
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ....
<Noskcaj> yeah?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, the kirkland link: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/06/there-and-back-again-hackers-tale.html
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<Noskcaj> evening DanChapman
<DanChapman> Noskcaj, :-)
<smartboyhw> Hey DanChapman
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, hey   o/
<DanChapman> grrr stupid android emulator keeps loading off screen. Oh well.... any excuse to get back to autopilot I guess :-)
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, you're gonna teach "Using seperate /home partition for testing"? Oh?
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, I was asked to by phillw
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, oh
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, some thin line with this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<DanChapman> *something
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, I am going to speak to balloons about seperating the automated testing session up into two different sessions one for QML/Core apps and one for Gtk/desktop as they are both slightly different
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, nice.
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, you tried your hand at any autopilot yet? I think i remember you saying you was having a session with someone last week
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, no.
<smartboyhw> I delayed it to Tuesday.
<smartboyhw> And with my current packaging sprint, it looks like it may not be possible either.
<samgabbay> HIIIIII :)
<smartboyhw> Hello samgabbay
<samgabbay> whatsup QAteam :)
<smartboyhw> samgabbay, classroom sessions? Cadence week 2?'
<samgabbay> there is?
<samgabbay> 0.0
<smartboyhw> samgabbay, you don't know? Look at /topic
<samgabbay> lemme take a quick looc
<smartboyhw> For classroom sessions, look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<smartboyhw> Next session will be mine tmr:p
<samgabbay> YAY
<samgabbay> il join if i can
<samgabbay> at work
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, hey, I told the Classroom team to add your session to the calendar:)
<DanChapman> smartboyhw, ok cool. Thanks :-)
<thomi> morning
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-23
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> balloons: FYI, I can successfully run autopilot click tests through adt-run now :)
<balloons> pitti, awesome!
<elfy> balloons pitti - good day to you both
<balloons> pitti, is this something I can try myself?
<pitti> hey elfy
<balloons> good day elfy
<pitti> balloons: yes, although it'll be slightly easier in an hour or so when I commit the script
<pitti> balloons: for now I test in an LXC container and have a setup script which starts upstart session and Xvfg
<pitti> balloons: today I figured out how to do that
<pitti> balloons: it still apt-get installs test deps, that's still a TOD
<balloons> pitti, awesome that's very similar to how we do it in core apps jenkins
<pitti> balloons: that's my diff for lp:ubuntu-calculator-app FYI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7690488/
<pitti> err, I figure that should be @AUTOPILOT_DIR@ stil
<pitti> l
<balloons> pitti, yes, I remember you started the conversation about PYTHONPATH=tests/autopilot:$PYTHONPATH autopilot3 run
<pitti> balloons: I might do that PYTHONPATH by default, but for now this is working
<jibel> pitti, I've an almost working ssh runner + setup script for adb which works for deb packages. I need to add command line parsing to pass arguments like a serial-id then it'll be ready for a first review. It's still basic but works with simple packages.
<pitti> jibel: nice!
<pitti> jibel: coming from the other side, I now have a working --setup-commands script for running click autopilot tests with an LXC container; it runs Xvfb and an upstart user session, so that ubuntu-app-launch works
<pitti> ./run-from-checkout --setup-commands ~/setup-click-lxc ~/ubuntu/tmp/ubuntu-calculator-app/ ~/ubuntu/tmp/com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.283_all.click --- lxc -es adt-utopic
<jibel> ./run-from-checkout -dd libpng --- ssh -s virt-subproc/adb.ssh -d -- -s 04dc228756e547e7
<jibel> where adb.ssh is the setup script for adb hosts
<pitti> jibel: nice! so you just pass the additional args directly to adb I suppose, so that you can also not specify it if you just have one dev?
<jibel> pitti, I pass the additional args to the setup script which in turn can pass it to adb
<jibel> this way you can write a setup script that configures the device differently for debs or click for example
<pitti> right
<pitti> very nice
<jibel> and in the setup script you create on function per hook in the runner if your host can support revert or reboot and other don't
<jibel> s/on/one
<brendand> jibel, is there a simple way one can run autopkgtests in the same environment as they are run in jenkins?
<jibel> brendand, yes, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<jibel> adt-run libpng -U --apt-pocket=proposed --- qemu adt-trusty-amd64-cloud.img
<pitti> balloons: if you want, you can try it now
<elopio> balloons: you reverted also my changes to the filemanager tests, right? Should I propose the branch again?
<balloons> pitti, as soon as I hop off this call I will.. probably will be EOD for you
<balloons> elopio, those should be in trunk still
<balloons> I'll leave you my thoughts either way :-)
<elopio> ah, you are right.
<elopio> I'm not sure what diff I read.
<pitti> balloons: I G+ed how to run them, let me know how it works for you :)
<balloons> pitti, awesome thank you.. pitti do you think you would be available tomorrow for a ubuntu on air session? We'd like to interview you about systemd and all these testing goodies.. And the community is allowed to ask any questions as well
<balloons> it's at 1500 UTC tomorrow
<balloons> it's a weekly on-air we do (used to be jono, now it's various folks from the community team)
<pitti> balloons: 15:00 UTC works, if it's not longer than an hour
<balloons> pitti, thanks. Yes, it's an hour
<balloons> you'll be with michael and I.. He'll send along an invite
<balloons> you don't need to prep anything.. but if you want to give any demos of cool stuff you are working on feel free. I'm asking because people where curious about systemd and some of the other things you work on.. You're popular ;-)
<pitti> balloons: heh, it's been some weeks since I've worked on systemd, have been busy with testing stuff; but I'll get back to it!
<balloons> pitti, lol.. I'm glad you are on testing stuff :-)
<balloons> you are solving a longstanding problem in a slick way.. I'm excitied to try it out
<balloons> wxl, did you see the email from stgraber about alpha1? You should reply to it
<elopio> balloons: lets talk about reminders.
<wxl> balloons: argh, i must not be on the list. i'll have to take care of that when i have time to breathe :)
<balloons> elopio, awesome, let's
<elopio> I've just updated it and I get:
<elopio>   File "/media/elopio/workspace/canonical/reminders-app/trunk/tests/autopilot/reminders/credentials.py", line 114, in _process_session
<elopio>     session = Signon.AuthSession.new(identity, method)
<elopio> TypeError: Argument 1 does not allow None as a value
<elopio> which is a lot better than segfault.
<balloons> elopio, so essentially the RemindersTestCaseWithAccount doesn't work reliably
<balloons> elopio, when I tried on Friday I ran many times, but only saw one in which the test passed.
<elopio> balloons: what's the error that you are getting?
<balloons> it's unclear if the account fails to create or if the dispatcher fails, or reminders itself
<balloons> elopio, I get a test failure generally.. nothing indicative of were the problem lies
<balloons> ohh running just now I got an actually crash, fun
<elopio> I'm upgrading because there's a new online accounts.
<balloons> yea, I upgraded this morning
<balloons> probably why it's crashing today
<elopio> balloons: I get the same error after upgrading. TypeError.
<elopio> I'll debug.
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691432/
<balloons> elopio, so let me ask a couple questions. It seems you are starting the app, creating the evernote account through the account console, then sending a fake dispatch message to reminders to let it know the account was created in online accounts and to use it. The tests then wait for the dialog to disappear and then runs
<balloons> so first question, why not just make the account before we launch?
<balloons> second, I think we could use a little more debugging around creating the account and the dispatch to know when / where/ how things are failing
<balloons> elopio, any luck?
<elfy> wxl: it's all good fun isn't it :)
<elopio> balloons: sorry, I took the lunch break.
<elopio> I'm looking at the log as I debug.
<elopio> to answer your questions, we are not sending a fake dispatch message to reminders. We are creating a real account through the gi backend of online accounts.
<elopio> no fakes here.
<balloons> elopio, ok, so how does reminders see the new account? and why create it after the fact?
<elopio> we make the account after we launch, because the existing set up opened the app.
<elopio> then online accounts sends a signal somehow to the app, and it notices now it has an account.
<balloons> elopio, so this signal might not be happening.. or might be taking a long time, etc
<balloons> I tried adding a long sleep to no avail
<elopio> we could create it before, but it doesn't change anything.
<elopio> no, the account is not being created.
<elopio> at least here.
<elopio> $ account-console list
<elopio> does that show the evernote account for you while we are waiting for the dialog to disappear?
<balloons> elopio, it wasn't before.. I can check again
<balloons> when I was looking friday, it was my first target.. more feedback on successful (or not) account creation
<balloons> so since we don't have control over when/how the message is sent to the app, that means it could be a race condition as well
<balloons> as I said, it did work one time on friday
<balloons> elopio, actually I do see the new account in account-console list :-)
<elopio> balloons: if the application doesn't see when the account is created and hides the dialog, then it would be a bug on the app.
<balloons> see running it again, no account created
<elopio> if the account is not created, the problem is on the credentials.py or online accounts.
<elopio> about adding more debug information, yes it will help.
<balloons> ok, now this time it worked
<balloons> clearly there's a race going on
<elopio> I have put a check on the errors on all the async methods, but it seems the error here comes from the internal gi methods.
<elopio> balloons: I don't have it clear what you mean with race condition.
<elopio> like, we are adding the new account before we are deleting the old one?
 * balloons continues to play
<balloons> I mean we create the account, and somewhere along the line it's not transmitted to the app..
<balloons> but playing further I'm not sure that's correct now
<elopio> I'm going to make a new test that only checks that the account is added.
<elopio> we don't have that, and that's why there's a huge gap on the feedback we get out of the tests.
<balloons> elopio, ok, so interesting.. I've noticed it works if I do the accountmanager creation before starting the app
<balloons> I don't create the account itself till after app launch, but I create the object
<balloons> before it launches
<balloons> let me commit and push and you'll see what I mean
<elopio> balloons: ok, that's good. Can you try opening the app manually, and then adding the account manually to see what happens?
<balloons> elopio, here's the diff
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692263/
<balloons> has a couple local commits minus in it, sorry about that
<elopio> ok, that's weird, but if it fixes your problem and makes your tests pass always, then I guess it's good.
<elopio> I'll try it here, but I think the error I'm seeing is different than the one you are seeing.
<balloons> elopio, lol.. well actually the tests fail trying to find some sort of tab, but I'm not worried about that so long as they run.. But yea, weird eh?
<elopio> what you are doing there is creating the account manager before patching the home.
<balloons> yes indeed
<balloons> but we can try some other fun things.. there's probably something more elegant.. it's just indicative of the issue. A clue about what's going on if you will
<elopio> balloons: to actually understand things, we would need mardy. This is a lot of async calls with not a lot of documentation, so I have just been doing what he tells me.
<balloons> elopio, mmm.. I wonder...
<balloons> elopio, I assume there is a backend service being run correct? For music to work I had to pass the environment to upstart as well
<elopio> balloons: oh, one more thing. You have to check account-console list using the same HOME as the test.
<elopio> balloons: are you on the phone or on desktop?
<balloons> elopio, ofc.. i'm on the desktop atm, as it wasn't working on either one.. easier to play with on desktop first
<elopio> balloons: ok, I was just wondering if we were on the same environment.
<elopio> balloons: utopic, right?
<balloons> elopio, yes utopic.. why what is trunk of reminders doing for you?
<elopio> balloons: session = Signon.AuthSession.new(identity, method)
<elopio> TypeError: Argument 1 does not allow None as a value
<elopio> I don't get why it works for you.
<balloons> you are totally up to date?
<balloons> no weird ppas? let me check package info and compare with you
<elopio> balloons: only the apps ppa.
<balloons> ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts Version: 0.4+14.10.20140612-0ubuntu1
<balloons> gnome-online-accounts Version: 3.12.2-1
<elopio> crap, no. I thought I upgraded but this packages were kept back.
 * elopio dist-upgrades.
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> so elopio you aren't doing anything with FakeURLDispatcherService atm?
<elopio> balloons: I am for the tests without account. Click the go to accounts button, and check that the fake url dispatcher got the right url.
<balloons> elopio, ahh.. ok, gotcha
<elopio> with an account, we don't need url dispatcher at all.
<balloons> elopio, well.. I'm wondering what to do
<balloons> I'm going to send this at the device and jenkins and see what happens
<balloons> tests pass (i forgot to compile the new app, lol)
<elopio> ok, after a long fight with my modem, I'm up-to-date
<elopio> same error :@
<balloons> elopio, wow
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/real-account-ap-fix/+merge/224220
<elopio> balloons: are all those wait_select_single actually needed?
<balloons> elopio, I don't think so. let me revert them
<balloons> I'm fighting with my python installation atm
<balloons> so I've lost bzr, but I'll revert
<elopio> I see my problem, the authentication method is None.
<elopio> but I don't understand how's that possible.
<elopio> I'll ask mardy by mail.
<elopio> balloons: after uncommenting the assertEqual, you can remove these lines:
<elopio> 127	self.assertEqual(last_notebook[0], test_notebook_title)
<elopio> 128	self.assertEqual(last_notebook[2], 'Private')
<elopio> 129	self.assertEqual(last_notebook[3], 0)
<elopio> if your changes pass on Jenkins, I'd say lets get them merged.
<elopio> leave the understanding for later.
<balloons> elopio, lol, I see those now.. k, I'll do that too
 * balloons notes reinstalling python is cubersome
<balloons> which is almost like cumbersome.. but easier to (mis)spell
<knome> :P
<balloons> evening knome
<knome> evening
<knome> watched a lot of football lately? ;)
<balloons> knome, I've been watching all the costa rica games.. otherwise I haven't seen any
<balloons> lol, btw elopio , I watch the games in Spanish.. It's the only proper way
<knome> oh boo
<knome> why costa rica only?
<balloons> knome, why boo? Is there another game I should see?
<elopio> balloons: tomorrow watch it on teletica.com
<knome> many!
<balloons> elopio, ty, I will
<knome> germany-ghana was awesome...
<balloons> knome, lol, I suppose. I may watch some of the later games out of group stage
<balloons> gets easier with less matches
<knome>  italy-uruguay tomorrow
<knome> they decide which one goes through
<balloons> yes, someone has to join england and go home
<knome> so that's an interesting one at least
<balloons> course, those are the only 2 other teams I've seen play, lol
<knome> :P
<knome> and why not the group C matches tomorrow as well
<knome> pretty much is still open
<knome> wednesday looks somewhat boring, but thursday is going to be interesting all around
<balloons> still re-installing..
<balloons> ohh I see us plays germany thursday
<knome> that too ;)
<knome> technically any team can be dropped out from that group..
<balloons> yes, with the tie
<knome> even germany can be out
<knome> well, they'd have to lose to the US and either of the other teams would have to win by far
<knome> it's *very* unlikely
<balloons> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/fix_with_account/+merge/224221, why not use the helper?
<elopio> balloons: which helper?
<balloons> elopio, the mocking helper you did.. it merged did it not? The one based on calendar
<balloons> elopio, get rid of _patch_home and use the helper right?
<elopio> oh, the fake home, yes.
<elopio> I didn't want to change anything on that first try.
<balloons> fair enough.. btw, I tried implementing jamie's idea of using symlinks to finish off the last errors and it didn't work..
<balloons> random sidebar ^^
<elopio> balloons: all the test passed there :(
<elopio> I was expecting jenkins to show what you see or what I see. It shows neither.
<balloons> elopio, yes pretty crazy
<balloons> elopio, I tried topapproving riccardo's change that won't land due to the issues experienced
<balloons> it theory, it should land now if jenkins is suddenly happy again
<elopio> I'll keep rebuilding it, to see if I find sometihng useful.
<balloons> elopio, the real tests is https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/newHeader/+merge/220291
<balloons> look at the long ling of rejections
<elopio> balloons: well, the last errors there show
<elopio>     self.main_view.open_toolbar().click_button('addNotebookButton')
<elopio> which of course is going to fail as there is no toolbar.
<balloons> wow...
<balloons> I had thought it was something else
<balloons> so all that said, why does it fail on my desktop, lol
 * balloons is confused
<elopio> that's not in trunk yet, right?
<balloons> the newheader isn't in trunk no, that's the merge. We can update the tests easily enough to account for it
<elopio> so it could be that you are using trunk, or that you are launching the installed reminders that's trun
<elopio> or something weirder, that's alwasy possible.
<balloons> indeed.. well, I'll grab his branch and fix the test to account for no toolbar at least
<elopio> balloons: ok, thanks.
<balloons> ty ofc
<elopio> I hate when it works everywhere except in my machine.
<elopio> I'll fire up a vm to see if a clean environment is better.
<balloons> I'm feeling that way.. I'm starting to feel a little crazy.. but that's ok, if it works, it's good.
<balloons> elopio, want to have some fun?
<elopio> balloons: sounds like a trick
<balloons> elopio, https://plus.google.com/107564545827215425270/posts/ebnEJNS9SJ2
<balloons> rather than vm, you could run in an lxc container :-)
<elopio> oh yes! that's going to be nice.
<balloons> anyways . . .
<elopio> but I don't yet understand how will it work with lxc, if mir doesn't suport a virtual framebuffer
<elopio> I'll give it a try.
<elopio> balloons: I've just set it up on my laptop, and it runs flawlessly from trunk.
<balloons> elopio, tried your branch and trunk.. both fail
<balloons> my branch works for me
<balloons> gonna land https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/newHeader/+merge/224225, then call it for the night
<elopio> balloons: it seems from the diff that you are touching the po files.
<elopio> as for the autopilot change to use the header, looks good.
<elopio> thanks to timp for making it that easy.
<balloons> elopio, ugh, that's not intended
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-24
<balloons> elopio, I just redid it.. https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/newHeader2/+merge/224229. Not sure what happened on the original
<balloons> notice however, jenkins blew up just like the desktop: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/610/testReport/junit/reminders.tests.test_reminders/RemindersTestCaseWithAccount/test_add_notebook_must_append_it_to_list_with_mouse_/
<elopio> balloons: I've just seen this one!
<elopio> reminders.credentials.CredentialsException: Store operation already in progress
<elopio> is that what you are getting on desktop?
<balloons> yep
<elopio> yay, I'm with you at least now.
<elopio> I'll get your branch
<balloons> ok https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/newHeader2/+merge/224229 landed at least.. I'm off for the evening
<balloons> I'm tempted to merge my branch, but I'll play tomorrow
<elopio> balloons: have a good evening. I'm investigating the problem, that seems to be on delete account.
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, little translation issue in apport http://paste.ubuntu.com/7694365/ (E)nvoyer (E)xaminer :)
<pitti> jibel: haha
<jibel> could this be fixed to it takes the second letter if 1rst is already taken?
<jibel> s/to/so
<pitti> jibel: would E(x)amimer be better, or E(n)voyer, or something else?
<pitti> jibel: yes, the hotkey is marked with a & (KDE syntax) or _ (gettext syntax)
<pitti> -msgstr "&Examiner en local"
<jibel> E(x)aminer would be fine and is very common
<pitti> +msgstr "E&xaminer en local"
<pitti> proposal
<pitti> ack
<pitti> jibel: committed, thanks for pointing out
<jibel> pitti, thanks for the fix
<rpadovani> balloons, I see you spent some time on reminders, thanks! There is something I can do to help you?
<jibel> pitti, I think this change of autopkgtest "Default to C.UTF-8 locale instead of C" makes graphiz test fail because fontconfig generates a warning on stderr
<jibel> "Fontconfig warning: ignoring C.UTF-8: not a valid language tag"
<pitti> jibel: right, just saw that
<pitti> jibel: I wonder why that is, C.UTF-8 is a valid locale since precise/wheezy
<jibel> same for matplotlib but it diddn't make the test fail
<pitti> jibel: I was concerned that fixing the bug of not actually setting the default locale for non-root tests would make too many tests explode as they expect an UTF-8 env
<pitti> so we either need to revert that back to C, or use --leave-lang, or I need to add some code to try en_US.UTF-8 > C.UTF-8 > C
 * pitti -> some errands, bbl
<jibel> pitti, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=721275
<ubot5> Debian bug 721275 in libfontconfig1 ""Fontconfig warning: ignoring C.UTF-8: not a valid language tag" floods personal X logs" [Normal,Fixed]
<pitti> balloons: any details about the interview in 45 mins?
<pitti> jibel: oh, nice
<pitti> I'll merge that then
<jibel> hm, seems we have the same version in T and U
<balloons> pitti, it's happening on ubuntu on air; http://ubuntuonair.com/
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> hi elfy
<pitti> balloons: I got test dep installation into temp dir working today in adt-run ☺
<pitti> balloons: I have tests for executables, libraries, Python modules, and GI typelibs, i. e. it can locally install autopilot and friends
<pitti> jibel: fontconfig bug reproduced locally (env -u LANGUAGE LANG=C.UTF-8 gedit), and fix uploaded, thanks for finding
<jibel> yw
<phillw> balloons do you know why 'in progress' was removed from the iso tracking system?
<balloons> phillw, it's still there?
<jibel> balloons, against which project should I file bugs for ubuntuonair? I'd like to watch it on the phone but the format is not supported :)
<phillw> balloons: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/317/builds/70577/testcases
<phillw> And, yes, I'm signed in :)
<wxl> weird cuz i see it here, phillw
<phillw> I'll go clear my cache :)
<balloons> indeed, I see it
<balloons> jibel, good question.. the project in lp isn't used
<phillw> cache it is, then :D Thanks :)
<elfy> in progress where - because I don't see it :p
<balloons> jibel, I'll track it down
<wxl> elfy: click on the testcase and look under "result"
<wxl> opens are failed, passed, in progress
<wxl> s/opens/options/
<elfy> oh that
<elfy> wonder why it's Running on the front page and In Progress inside
<wxl> synonymous?
<elfy> more or less - if phillw had said why is Running missing from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/317/builds/70577/testcases I'd have said it's not :p
<wxl> hahahah
<phillw> elfy: so, it is not there...
<wxl> phillw: depending on how you look at it, either running or in progress is missing, but the other one is there XD
<phillw> I've cleared cache on both Chromium and F/fox
<elfy> in progress isn't - it's running on that link - it's in progress if you go into a specific test
<phillw> elfy: got it :)
<elfy> balloons: bug 1126449 - any chance of getting that looked at before we've got hundreds of history lines to look at
<ubot5> bug 1126449 in Ubuntu QA Website "Getting a historical results report for a product is difficult" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126449
<phillw> elfy: I reported it a couple cycles back...
<balloons> elfy, it would depend on what stgraber's schedule looks like this cycle. We can see if he might have a few spare moments to toss at some of these problems
<elfy> balloons: would be really helpful :)
<elfy> balloons: do you think that anything will ever get done with all the edubuntu manual testcase bugs ?
<elfy> I still have hope for the studio ones
<balloons> elfy, hmm.. Well I was actually thinking about scheduling an event, but since you mentioned this, we could also schedule a hackday to work on the testcases
<balloons> I was going to look at having some test and triage days.. sort of like a combined testing and bug hug day
<balloons> but yea, that's the best way to close those bugs imho :-)
<elfy> the studio stuff zequence and I are trying to get people involved with - if we can get people working on them it should be pretty painless
<elfy> but they're all quite intensive apps
<elfy> I just look at the bug list a couple of times a week so I can let out a big sigh :p
<elfy> I guess with edubuntu being lts only nothing much in the way of haste required there
<wxl> great, a usb-creator issue right as the cycle starts http://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325801 in Ubuntu Kylin "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged]
<elfy> balloons: on the other hand with edubuntu specifically - if no-one is ever actually going to manually test these things - is there a case for marking them invalid
<elfy> wxl: cycle start? not sure where you've been but it's week 10 for me :D
<wxl> elfy: well, let's say the official testing :)
<elfy> O_O
<balloons> elfy, edubuntu is a bit unique.. honestly, we should get stgraber's opinion
<balloons> but you are right.. they won't be used for 2 years eh?
<elfy> wxl: I've been working with xubuntu testers for weeks :p
<elfy> balloons: yea, good to have the conversation with stgraber re them
<wxl> elfy: fine, you win.
<elfy> wxl: lol
<elfy> wxl: that doesn't mean we've actually done much testing though - I've just been hassling them :)
<wxl> elfy: i know the feeling :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> wxl: you lubuntu - is that right?
<wxl> elfy: yep. i'm the noob tester.
<elfy> cool - good to have a name then
<elfy> I found a nasty ibus bug in xubuntu last cycle - no idea what name to talk to at lubuntu then - so mailed your m/l which was pretty much a waste of my time
<wxl> lubuntu-qa?
<elfy> whatever mailing list I could find
<wxl> might have been lubuntu-users which for such things may have been a waste of time
<wxl> i'd recommend lubuntu-qa for quality issues
<elfy> not sure what it was - don't think it was -qa one
<wxl> well now you know for the future :)
<wxl> is this bug still ongoing?
<elfy> anyway - now you're idling in channel there's no need for mailing list at all :)
<wxl> yeah and if for some reason i'm not here (this channel) i'm usually here (freenode) so feel free to msg
<elfy> I'd guess so - but it doesn't affect us as we stopped seeding ibus for xubuntu
<wxl> you wouldn't happen to know the bug number would you?
<elfy> wxl: same - I'm generally online 0600UTC to ~21/2200UTC daily
<elfy> bug 1284635
<ubot5> bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<elfy> we just gave up trying to get anywhere - no-one appeared to care *shrug*
<wxl> i'll look into it thanks
<elfy> I've not looked into it any further as it's not affecting us now
<knome> the problem is actually that those keyboard layouts shouldn't exist in a way
<knome> or, there is no special meaning for them in ibus
<knome> GNOME does something to turn off ibus when the layout is not found
<knome> afaik
<knome> xfce doesn't
<knome> and so ibus is still running
<knome> and manages layouts
<knome> but it doesn't know what the layout is, because it's not specified
<elfy> even so - I've no real interest in it till we seed it again
<knome> the "easy" way would be to create all layouts you could ever have
<knome> so they wouldn't at least fail
<knome> but the "real" solution would be to fallback to non-ibus stuff when the layout isn't present
<elfy> yep
<knome> yeah, just opening the bug for potentially interested parties
<knome> the ironic thing is that the bug doesn't really exist for people who actually *need* ibus
<knome> because their layouts *are* specified
<elfy> yea
<elfy> which is even more annoying
<knome> the bug only appears for people who don't need it, and the most straightforward solution for the regular user is to just uninstall ibus...
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-25
<pitti> Good morning
<ki7mt> Hello all, I have couple merge proposals (server test cases) any chance one of the commiters can look at them so I can get the bugs closed?
<elfy> ki7mt: I'll look at them both in the next hour or so
<ki7mt> elfy, Thanks, appreciate that.
<elfy> welcome
<elfy> ki7mt: there's a few issues with them still
<ki7mt> elfy, Yes, I got your emails, I thought I had all those "Should's" out of there I guess I missed one.
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> wonder if I was looking at the right one then - there were a lot
<ki7mt> The KB stuff was kind hard to explain, but going though the installer, it's the selections.
<elfy> ok
<ki7mt> I'll review them again, no probs and drop you a note tomorrow.
<elfy> ok - mark it for review again - you can put elfy in the name - I'll notice that :)
<ki7mt> Just to be clear though, I did a push to update the MP's do I need to resubmit the MP as well?
<elfy> not as far as I know
<ki7mt> Ok, was just checking, been since I did that. Ok will get on it.
<ki7mt> been a while since .. ..
<elfy> :)
<pitti> jibel: OOI, why does adt-virt-ssh need the -H/-l/-p options? isn't that something the setup script needs to know and tell a-v-s?
<jibel> pitti, it doesn't for adb, but it does for example is you use an existing ssh host that doesn't need a setup script
<jibel> s/is you/if you/
<pitti> jibel: aah
<pitti> jibel: so in that case we wouldn't have root or revert
<jibel> pitti, right
<jibel> well, we could have root but not revert
<jibel> that's a case where sudo capability must be autodetected
<pitti> jibel: ah right, with ASKPASS=/bin/true or so
<jibel> pitti, any idea what fails here http://dmz-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/hwe-eol-precise-desktop-amd64-lts-raring/5/console ?
<jibel> I get this error frequently and a re-run usually fixes it
<pitti> jibel: uh, is that a race condition?
<pitti> jibel: I suppose this does use the adt-buildvm VM, i. e. it shoudl have a root shell?
<pitti> fginther, balloons: yay, I just made autopkgtest's new "apt-get download test deps, unpack into /tmp/ and set $*_PATH" fallback for r/o system capable enough to work for the entire autopilot stack (including libautopilot-qt etc.)
<jibel> pitti, yes with adt-buildvm, and another job works fine with the same base vm http://dmz-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/HWE%20EOL/job/hwe-eol-precise-desktop-amd64-lts-saucy/2/console
<pitti> fginther, balloons: in case we want to stop shipping autopilot on the phone :)
<balloons> pitti, ohh, so if I update from your branch I'll get all those goodies?
<pitti> balloons: haven't committed yet, but soon :)
<balloons> pitti, yes I don't think autopilot should be part of the stack
<pitti> balloons: I now have a --setup-commands script for starting an upstart user session, another one for switching apt/dpkg to read-only (to force the fallback to "local unpack"), both together approximates what's happening on a phone quite closely
<fginther> pitti, very nice!
<pitti> balloons: i. e. click stuff can be tested in a schroot or LXC
<pitti> which might be enough for the odd merge proposal or automatic click verification, etc.
<balloons> pitti, so what's the one the phone story look like/
<pitti> balloons: on the phone we don't need these setup scripts of course, you'd just call adt-run with the click source and binary
<pitti> we need the ssh runner for that though, not the lxc/schroot/qemu runner
<pitti> jibel: did you ever happen to watch this in real-time? do you have a rough feeling how much time there is between "adt-run: DBG: sending command to testbed: open" and the failure?
<jibel> pitti, no only in jenkins. I'll try to run it directly on the host.
<pitti> jibel: I'll add some time stamping to that in git, so that this is easier to debug
<pitti> jibel: I never saw that for utopic-adt-*, so this is new to me, I'm afraid
<pitti> jibel: but this is precise, right? maybe sysvinit/upstart behaved differently there, to start getty on ttyS0 earlier than the autopkgtest init.d script
<pitti> jibel: hang on, I need a few minutes to empty my brain state
<jibel> pitti, not urgent
<jibel> I can press the rebuild button :)
<pitti> and for the record, I don't like ubuntu-app-launch for testing.. it's waaaay too indirect and complicated
<balloons> pitti, jibel how's the ssh runner coming?
<pitti> balloons: all pushed now
<pitti> balloons: the remaining bit that I now need to do is to interpret an x-test description "autopilot": "@AUTOPILOT_DIR@" adequately
<pitti> balloons: so that we don't need to modify a lot of click packages with the diff I pasted a few days ago
<pitti> jibel: how can I get into that VM?
<pitti> jibel: I have an idea
<jibel> pitti, it's on rabisu.ubuntu.ci, I think you have access.
<pitti> jibel: wow, first login; I'm in
<jibel> pitti, then /var/lib/jenkins/HWE-EOL/images
<jibel> pitti, autopkgtest is in my home dir, but you can git pull it if you need to
<pitti> ⟫ kvm -m 2048 -snapshot -drive file=adt-precise-amd64-cloud-server.img,if=virtio -nographic -monitor none
<pitti> Could not access KVM kernel module: Permission denied
<jibel> grrr
<pitti> jibel: anyway, let me build a local one
<pitti> jibel: is this just a bog standard adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -r precise ?
<jibel> pitti, not really
<jibel> pitti, it's $AUTOPKGTEST_BASE/tools/adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -s $DISKSIZE -a $ARCH -r $RELEASE --userdata $HWEDIR/hwe-eol/config/user-data.${RELEASE}.${FLAVOR} -v -o $HWEDIR/images/
<jibel> pitti, with this user-data file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jibel/+junk/hwe-eol/view/head:/config/user-data.precise.desktop
<pitti> jibel: ah, so /etc/init/ttyS0.conf and /etc/init.d/autopkgtest both start for runlevel 2
<pitti> jibel: perhaps ttyS0.conf is faster, and it tries to get the shell too early
<jibel> pitti, changes in user-data are adding a ppa and some addiotional packages
<pitti> jibel: how often does that happen? i. e. after how many runs/days could you say that the problem is fixed?
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7700722/ is something which you could apply locally to the git checkout
<pitti> jibel: this isn't a real fix of course, but if that works I can turn this into a proper poll loop with timing out
<jibel> pitti, it's random but frequent, I need to restart the job like 2 to 4 times before it works
<jibel> pitti, another bug http://dmz-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/hwe-eol-precise-desktop-amd64-lts-raring/7/console when there is a ppa and proposed enabled
<jibel> pitti, we sould probably restrict the rewriting to entries with *.ubuntu.com
<jibel> should
<pitti> jibel: oh, that's --apt-pocket=proposed?
<jibel> pitti, yes + ppa:mvo/hwe-eol
<jibel> defined in user-data
<pitti> jibel: mind filing a bug about that? I'm running out of time today
<jibel> pitti, heh, no problem, thanks for your time on this :)
<pitti> jibel: yeah, that fix is a bit more involved, I want to test case this properly etc.
<phillw> balloons: FYI, the installer has been changed, the step by step instructions for the test cases are now out dated and need updating.
<elopio> balloons or popey: this is ready for a review. It doesn't change anything to make reminders tests more stable, but will give better feedback:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/fix_with_account/+merge/224221
<elopio> balloons: what about your branch with the reordered account manager? Should we merge it too?
<elfy> phillw: do a bug report for it - I watch them
<phillw> elfy: not too sure if I'm allowed to do official stuff. But, I will flag them up.
<elfy> mmm
<balloons> phillw, ty for the heads up. I'll echo elfy in that please do a bug report
<balloons> the more detail the better ofc, but report it :-)
<balloons> elopio, I was planning to make a go / no go decision on it this afternoon. It doesn't work without it for me, but I feel like there is a better way
<elopio> balloons: can you merge mine and then see what the log looks for you in case of error?
<balloons> elopio, yep that sounds like a plan
<ki7mt> elfy, Hello, if your around, think I have all the syntax and other issues resolved on the two proposals. I used the tidy script to test them. Whenever you have time to review again, they've been pushed up.
<elfy> ki7mt: cool - I'll grab that in the morning and get them tidied away then :)
<balloons> elopio, btw do the tests with account work for you on your desktop?
<elopio> balloons: on my laptop, yes. On my desktop it's still crazy, not even passing the account store.
<elopio> balloons: before adding the logs, I could reproduce the error on delete like 1/20.
<elopio> now with the logs, I haven't been able to reproduce it.
<balloons> elopio, I feel it would be helpful to print the account info as a debug print
<elopio> balloons: I was looking for that, but I'm not sure where is the oauth token stored.
<elopio> I made tests for everything account-console show prints
<balloons> elopio, is there not a call we can make?
<elopio> which is not really useful, just "evernote"
<balloons> elopio, well, you'd end up reading it out a db
<balloons> my old branch has the location..
<elopio> balloons: which old branch?
<balloons> elopio, looks like ~/.config/signond/signon.db and signon-secrets.db
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/reminders-app/oauth-ap
<elopio> balloons: and how do I print that file?
<balloons> elopio, it's an sqlite db
<balloons> elopio,  I was originally meaning just print the account info.. just what account console shows
<balloons> but if you want more, you could query the db and print the output
<elopio> balloons: I'm not sure what to query. I actually don't want anymore, as setting the oauth token has never failed.
<elopio> but it was you that asked for more :)
<balloons> elopio, yes I think it's overkill.. I was simply wanting account console to confirm the account was created in the debug log
<elopio> with the tests I added, we are making sure that the evernote account is always added and enabled
<balloons> show me a little something about it
<balloons> I know, I just like to see it :-)
<balloons> elopio, mostly I'm asking because your branch still fails for me on the desktop
<elopio> balloons: but what does it show on error?
<balloons> elopio, nope
<elopio> that's what I wanted to see.
<balloons> elopio, here's the run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702244/
<balloons> Notice it *seems* to create ok?, but reminders doesn't see it and it fails to delete but doesn't say why
<balloons> it's still building in the chroot, I'll have a run from the device soon
<elfy> ki7mt: in fact I just did it now - all merged/synced and fix released now - thanks :)
<ki7mt> elfy, Thanks !!
<elfy> thank you :)
<balloons> elfy, phillw did we get a bug filed? I may have missed it
<phillw> balloons: I will bug it tomorrow, it is a grey bug and testing for red bugs is the priority
<elfy> I've not seen one yet - am watching for it
<elopio> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/fix_with_account/revision/170
<elopio> that's what we can gather easily.
<elopio> looking at your paste...
<phillw> balloons: I've been busy, I'll file the bugs :)
<balloons> phillw, :-)
<elopio> balloons: can you pull and run again please?
<balloons> elopio,  sure.. did you make qml changes
<balloons> if not, re-running on device is much easier :-)
<elopio> I didn't.
<balloons> elopio, nice output :-) The account shows it's not enabled :-)
<balloons> 16:16:07.269 DEBUG credentials:152 - enabled: False
<elopio> nice.
<elopio> now why on earth is that happening.
<elopio> balloons: can you run the test_credentials.py ?
<balloons> just a sec and yea I'll invesitgate
<elopio> balloons: take a look at account.set_enabled(True) on _create_account
<elopio> you can put a pdb there, and then inspect what account.get_enabled() returns after that
<elopio> it's hard to inspect because it's async. But you could continue putting breakpoints to find where the account is disabled.
<balloons> right
<balloons> hmm.. no luck on device either.. back to desktop for a moment
<balloons> elopio, it indeed shows false after get_enabled.. running set_enabled(True) and get_enabled still shows false
<elopio> balloons: are you on desktop now?
<balloons> elopio, yes.. looking at account-console it says it's enabled.. interesting..
<elopio> balloons: remember to do HOME=/tmp/... before account-consoel
<balloons> elopio, I did.. id matches etc
<elopio> makes no sense.
<balloons> wild..
<balloons> elopio, I'm not seeing the method calls in Accounts.py you are using.. I'm missing something
<balloons> elopio, could you list what account-console show shows?
<balloons> Not that I think it will change anything
<balloons> but yes, accounts console and the python are returning different thingds
<elopio> yes I can.
<elopio> one second.
<balloons> elopio, it's odd, but your latests updates makes the app not launch on the device
<balloons> the diff doesn't reveal anything.. hmm
<balloons> elopio, so I deleted the account, but I can still print it afterwards
<balloons> ahh I see the goodies are in account_service.get_auth_data()
<elopio> balloons: yes, but that's information that we never set. It's taken from online accounts. Would you like to log it too?
<elopio> balloons: pull, and you will see the list of all accounts.
<balloons> elopio, I'll pull
<elopio> I see something weird here. The ids of the accounts are sequential. They should all be 1, as there's no other account.
<balloons> mine show up as 1, and indeed
<balloons> elopio, magically I'm seeing things as enabled now
<balloons> wtf
<elopio> if I put a 10 seconds sleep, they all get the 1 id.
<elopio> so I think the account_manager is not getting a new instance.
<elopio> we might need to kill signond.
<balloons> lookey there, test worked
<balloons> elopio, ok, so seems there is a small sleep needed before anabling the service
<balloons> the test works and prints enabled if I add a small sleep in _enable_evernote_service
<balloons> elopio, that sleep actually is required after the         self._join_main_loop(). I suspect you are correct about signond
<balloons> a 1 second sleep is enough..
<balloons> elopio, I think I'm happy with a small sleep after you set the credentials and before you start the service
<balloons> that seems nicer than stopping and starting things. What do you think?
<balloons> I deleted my proposal to merge.. yours has everything we should need
<elopio> balloons: even with the sleep I can't make it get all the accounts created to have id = 1
<balloons> elopio, you are only creating one account correct? Are you saying the account id isn't 1 when you run it?
<elopio> balloons: test_credentials.py creates 4 accounts
<elopio> all of them should have id = 1.
<balloons> elopio, ohh, lol.. I'm still stuck on reminders ofc :-)
 * balloons runs
<balloons> ok, I see now.. indeed, they aren't all 1
<elopio> two are, two aren't. That's puzzling.
<elopio> anyway, I think that you won't need the sleep if I kill the signond.
<balloons> yep, I see that. I'll look with you.. my other tests with test_reminders with account look good now
<elopio> could you try the branch I'm pushing without the sleep?
<balloons> elopio, I agree.. I was arguing in favor of sleeping as opposed to killing the service
<balloons> elopio, happy to try whatever
<elopio> balloons: well, the service will be killed after 5 seconds of inactivity, according to mardy
<elopio> so we are just giving it a quicker dead.
<balloons> elopio, :-) ok
<elopio> balloons: pushed.
<balloons> got it
<balloons> elopio, test_credentials run looks the same
<balloons> elopio, I'd use subprocess and both check the output of pkill and wait for it to finish
<balloons> elopio, can we stop it in a saner manner? it runs with initctl yes?
<elopio> hum, you are right. This might not be the way to stop it.
<balloons> elopio, so can we say subprocess.call(["stop", "signond"])
<balloons> or we can do a pidof kill -9
<balloons> and do we want to then start it up, using our environment? we can use initctl reset-env
<balloons> or shall we assume it starts ok?
<elopio> it will be started when we start calling things from gi.
<balloons> yes.. just want to make sure it'll have the proper env when called from gi
<elopio> stop signond will not work on desktop
<elopio> it doesn't work on the phone either
<elopio> $ pkill -9 signond works on the phone
<balloons> subprocess.call('kill -9 `pidof /usr/bin/signond`')
<balloons> mkay, if pkill works on the phone
<elopio> balloons: and the problem with subprocess.check_call is that it will fail if the process doesn't exist.
<balloons> elopio, we can use check_output if you want to check
<elopio> balloons: I don't want to check. Ah, right, call will work.
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> however, I'm not getting what I want
<balloons> weird.. it runs 1, 1, 2, 3
<balloons> heh
<elopio> balloons: what do you want.
<elopio> ?
<balloons> elopio, for all the ids to be 1, as you said :-)
<elopio> balloons: yes, I want that too :(
<elopio> balloons: but did it work without the sleep?
<elopio> my phone doesn't let me run the tests again.
<balloons> elopio, no.. it has no effect on anything afaict
<elopio> balloons: bah, so I'll just add the sleep between the account creation and the enablement.
<balloons> elopio, yea, just after the _join_main_loop seems fine
<balloons> but the credentials tests are still concerning
<balloons> elopio, no other services running? nothing else that might need to be killed?
<elopio> balloons: the other thing that mardy said was that we might be keeping an reference to Accounts.Manager
<elopio> that's why we have the weird del statements.
 * balloons watches processes
<balloons> I'm concerned about initctl isolation
<balloons> mm.. strace shows it's good
<balloons> you are setting xdg too
<elopio> balloons: pushed with the sleep.
<elopio> balloons: I'm not sure what do you mean about initctl.
<balloons> elopio, my concerns are unfounded.. looking at the trace it's all good
<elopio> balloons: so, should I do something else on this branch?
<balloons> elopio, it's better than it was
<balloons> I'm not seeing anything else being launched
<balloons> ohh you added so much more
 * balloons pulls
<balloons> elopio, I found a sleep(1) to be enough, but I guess the sleep(10) is fine
<balloons> I'm happy to land it as-is.. There's still some lingering questions, but nothing to hold on
<balloons> perfection isn't required :-)
<balloons> are you happy? I'll top-approve if so
<elopio> balloons: I'm not happy at all because the accounts are not all 1 :D
<elopio> but yeah, if it fixes the issue for you, lets land it.
<balloons> elopio, I'm ok with landing it, while continuing the fight on accounts not being 1
<balloons> there's some much good logging in it
<elopio> balloons: so, just to confirm, now it works for you on the phone and on the desktop?
<elopio> you no longer get an account disabled?
<balloons> I'm trying the phone again.. it actually broke the phone earlier
<balloons> I'm assuming that's fixed and it works again
<balloons> bah, it's still happening..
<elopio> what? The account disabled?
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7702960/
<balloons> no it doesn't launch
<balloons> and its attempting to launch the wrong version, which is why it doesn't launch i'll bet
<balloons> ohh, nvm that is the right version
<balloons> bah the keyfile
 * balloons rebuilds
<elopio> balloons: the same happens here. I thought it was my phone going crazy as it works on yours.
<balloons> elopio, yea I think the key need to be inserted for phone.. but thats odd
<balloons> elopio, yea, see I installed the original pkg back to the device, no dice
<balloons> let me try trunk quickly for sanity
<balloons> yep trunk starts properly.. I guess we have to blame the branch
<balloons> elopio, ^^
<balloons> yep new build with trunks tests also work.
<balloons> ( I mean the tests fail, but the app launches properly, etc ;-) )
<elopio> balloons: right, I can see it. I'll try removing some things.
<balloons> elopio, it happened before the patch home fixture change.. really it was weird
<balloons> elopio, should probably fix this too :-) BaseTestCaseWithTempHome
<balloons> err 22:21:21.112 WARNING emulators:26 - The ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators module is deprecated. Import the autopilot helpers from the top-level ubuntuuitoolkit module.
<elopio> balloons: what we are doing differently is that we are patching both then env var and the initctl env var
<elopio> and it doesn't like it.
<balloons> elopio, hehe, I think that's the problem I had with music then as well
<balloons> works on desktop, not on phone
<balloons> I also had to patch initctl
<balloons> and I had to do it before I launched the app
<elopio> balloons: well, it means that the patch home fixture is less ready than what I expected. I'll revert that change.
<balloons> elopio, can you approve? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/fix-new-pep8/+merge/224536
<elopio> balloons: done.
<elopio> balloons: oh, wait, I read it backwards. Getting color blind here.
<elopio> why do you put an empty line between the class and its comment?
<balloons> elopio, I noticed autopep8 wants to do that
<balloons> i didn't change it back
<balloons> I guess I'll undo i
<elopio> mmm, no, you are right.
<elopio> wait.
<elopio> Insert a blank line before and after all docstrings (one-line or multi-line) that document a class
<balloons> well the man himself barry doesn't consider autopep8 to be the bible on this
<elopio> I didn't know about that one.
<elopio> balloons: ok, my branch is ready again.
<elopio> app launches, but now I'm getting that libaccounts-glib can't write on tmp.
<balloons> ok, let me try it
<elopio> (process:31524): accounts-glib-WARNING **: Cannot create directory: /tmp/tmpo52mb_sj/.config/libaccounts-glib
<balloons> ok, seems to start just fine
<balloons> so elopio on the phone run, the isolation didn't work and thus the app doesn't see the account
<elopio> balloons: right. But the account seems to be created properly.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-26
<balloons> elopio, no, because it's under ~/, not our fake home
<balloons> I mean, yes it's created but not where it needs to be
<elopio> balloons: yes, because I suppose gi.repository uses the env var HOME, not the initctl var HOME
<elopio> but we can't patch both because the app will not open.
<elopio> balloons: maybe on the phone we can stop patching home for now.
<balloons> elopio, music is currently shipping with a backup/restore
<balloons> it's the same problem
<elopio> balloons: well, we can do it without restore either.
<balloons> elopio, but I think we can work around it for reminders
<elopio> it will fail in the case you already have evernote accounts on the phone.
<balloons> launch the app, then set initctl
<elopio> and it will leave accounts behind if you stop the test before clean up
<elopio> balloons: how will the app see the new HOME if it's already launched?
<balloons> I'm trying to think.. but it's the account creation bit that doesn't have the proper home right?
<balloons> so launch, then tweak for account creation. The app just cares about env HOME
<balloons> i'll try what I'm thinking
<elopio> balloons: you mean
<elopio> 1. launch with initctl patched
<elopio> 2. create the account patching also env var
<elopio> 3. enjoy.
<balloons> elopio, yes.. let me try :-[)
<elopio> if that's the case, 1. will fail anyway because it seems the app has no permission to access the patched initctl home.
<elopio> the step #2 I think will work
<balloons> elopio, the patched home is the same as initctl home
<balloons> atm, you have initctl home as ~/ and HOME as our fake dir
<elopio> balloons: on the phone?
<balloons> elopio, indeed
<elopio> I don't think so, but I've been slow for 2 hours now
<balloons> lol.. I think it's time to call it
<balloons> let's land as-is with everything
<balloons> agreed?
<elopio> balloons: in the end, I reverted to the patch_home you made
<elopio> that's if click, patch only initctl
<balloons> alright.. and jenkins is hating on my pep8 changes
<balloons> i think this is a wrap for tonight
<elopio> :D
<elopio> yeah, lets continue tomorrow.
<balloons> cheers elopio :-_
<elopio> I think we have two things to find out
<balloons> ty much as usual
<elopio> why it doesn't launch if HOME is patched.
<elopio> and why when initctl is patched, the app can't read it.
<balloons> my brain is mush.. I was thinking you were only patching home not initctl home
<balloons> that's very odd then
<elopio> it's the other way around. Well, I started patching both and that works for credentials.py, but the app can't be launched which should be the purpose :)
<elopio> but you go and get some rest. I will switch context.
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, for sudo on the ssh host, what I did is: if there is a password passed to the ssh runner (can be a file containing the password or the password in clear text) I setup askpass, then the runner tries to determine if it can sudo with askpass and sudo without it. Depending on the result it adds root-on-testbed and write the right auxverb, do you think it's okay?
<pitti> jibel: where "sudo without it" means "sudo with an SSH_ASKPASS which just returns an empty string"?
<pitti> jibel: it must never try and call sudo without an askpass, that might hang eternally
<pitti> jibel: yes, that sounds nice; so with sudo being available, the auxverb would always run commands as root
<jibel> pitti, sudo -n /bin/true
<pitti> fun, so we'd call sudo su -c ... phablet :)
<pitti> jibel: oh cool, I didn't know about -n
<jibel> pitti, I pushed latest version of the ssh driver to lp:~jibel/+junk/adt-virt-ssh
<jibel> pitti, tried on mako connected other usb with libpng and tabix
<jibel> the command looks like: ./run-from-checkout -d libpng --- ssh -s virt-subproc/adb.ssh -d -l phablet -P /tmp/test -- --rw -s 04dc228756e547e7
<jibel> where /tmp/test contains the password for user phablet and the id at the end is the serial of the device
<jibel> not needed if there is only one device
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> jibel: only 6 retries to re-fix nut, go broken tests!
<pitti> jibel: ah, I suppose root-on-testbed can go from the "capabilities" initialization at the top?
<pitti> jibel: FYI, any bomb() terminates the whole thing, so a "return False" will never be needed; so execute_ssh_script() doesn't need to return a bool (exceptions are more pythonic, anyway)
<pitti> jibel: oh, I see you do "if not execute_ssh_script('revert')", then perhaps that bomb() should rather be adtlog.warning()?
<pitti> jibel: ah, need to figure out the magic to export the session bus and other environment to that shell
<elfy> wxl: just a gentle prod that the lubuntu alpha images will want to be marked as ready
<pitti> jibel: I imported it into a new branch for now: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/adt-virt-ssh
<pitti> jibel: I'm running into a few cases which don't work (specifying password, not specifying a script, etc.), I'll hack on it, commit fixes there, and once everything is ready consolidate the commits
<pitti> jibel: many thanks!
<jibel> pitti, I didn't expect it to be very robust as I just tried the happy path with basic deb tests
<jibel> pitti, feel free to change it the way you think it best
<jibel> is
<pitti> jibel: meh @ all those new broken tests -- folks in Debian really ought to actually try their tests before uploading :/
<jibel> pitti, and lot of them are failing with the same error "cannot locate Dh_Lib.pm ..."
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> jibel: can I just delete http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Upgrade/job/upgrade-kubuntu-precise-trusty-desktop-backports-{i386,amd64} (see shadeslayer's ping) or does that need some bzr update?
<jibel> pitti, you can it won't be auto-recreated (unless I republish trusty) Which channel did he ping? I missed it
<pitti> jibel: in #u-devel
<jibel> pitti, I'll remove the profiles from the branch too. So they won't be recreated just in case I'd need to for 14.04.1
<pitti> jibel: merci
<elfy> balloons: if you could cast your eye over https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1334643/+merge/224612 that would be super :) would like to get that done prior to me calling for the next set of our tests
<pitti> jibel: do I see that right, you only pass the --password to the setup script for configuring sudo? or did you actually have an SSH_ASKPASS command somewhere that I'm missing?
<pitti> jibel: I now taught adt-virt-ssh to create SUDO_ASKPASS if the setup script didn't return a sudo_askpass and there's a --password
<jibel> pitti, right if you do that then you can probably remove all the askpass thing from adb.ssh. It's better to have this in adt-virt-ssh as it's quite generic for any type of host
<pitti> jibel: ack, thanks for confirming
 * balloons looks at https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1334643/+merge/224612
<jibel> so adb.ssh will only setup the forwarding rule and copy the keys which is saner
<balloons> elfy, I'm going to leave a few inline comments on your mp
<elfy> balloons: thanks for that - done those - pushed it back again I have
<elfy> that inline comments thing is pretty useful :)
<jibel> pitti, ah I remember why I did it this way, it's because in adt-virt-ssh you can only setup SUDO_ASKPASS over ssh, so you have to 1rst setup the connection then create SUDO_ASKPASS. But since we are using the connection anyway to verify if the user can sudo it doesn't matter where it's done, and it's better to do it in adt-virt-ssh anyway
<pitti> jibel: right, can_sudo() already has the ssh_cmd, it doesn't need to use the full auxverb
<pitti> jibel: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=6839dc works quite well here
<balloons> elfy, approved :-)
<elfy> balloons: cheers I'll merge and sync it then :)
<jibel> pitti, very nice!
<balloons> excellent.. did we get phillw's bug yet elfy ?
<elfy> balloons: not seen one yet
<elfy> as soon as I do I will pounce on it though
<jibel> pitti, thinking about the ssh runner for cloud instances, the ssh script needs know the instance-id for example for shuting down the instance. What do you think is best to make it persistent, pass it to the runner then back to the script that manages the instances in the close hook would be ok?
<pitti> jibel: I think more generically it could return a workdir= which gets passed back on subsequent invocations
<jibel> pitti, right that was the idea.
<jibel> nothing specific to any type of cloud but some kind of data field that is passed back
<pitti> jibel: or maybe just a "state=", which the setup script can interpret in any way it likes
 * jibel nods
<pitti> jibel: the adb setup script determines the key from your ~/.ssh; it should export that as identity=, right?
<jibel> pitti, right
<pitti> jibel: i. e. search for private keys instead of public keys, copy the corresponding pub key, and identity= the private key
<pitti> jibel: ok, doing that
<wxl> elfy: now i need to check if i have permissions to do so :)
<elfy> :p
<elfy> wxl: you done the release notes?
<wxl> elfy: phillw mentioned some template that i don't think i've yet had a link to but it won't be too hard
<wxl> elfy: sadly i had no luck rallying the ppc/amd64+mac crowd :(
<elfy> pretty much evrywhere is quiet I think
<phillw> wxl: it's not urgent at alpha1 :)
<wxl> elfy: where does one mark the images as ready?
<wxl> phillw: i know but i fear it's a harbinger of what's to come
<balloons> my guess is you'll see posts after it's released about how it doesn't work :-)
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/317/builds
<balloons> which is fine for alpha1
<elfy> wxl: ^^ - find the looby lou ones - click the button in the 'grey' bar for it - selects all
<phillw> wxl: julien will be adding you as lubuntu-product-manager (hopefully today).
<elfy> wxl:  then you go to the bottom - administration - status - mark as read and update build status
<wxl> sigh don't see any option there elfy. my guess is i still lack permissions to do it.
<elfy> wxl:  you want me to do it for you?
<wxl> yeah no administration business so it's on julien i guess
<wxl> elfy: sounds like i'll need yyou to siiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh
<elfy> or that :P
<wxl> unfortunately he takes a bit to respond and i bothered him about it on monday in two separate ways..
<phillw> elfy: if you'd kindly mark the tested ones as good to go :)
<elfy> I can't mark them - ask balloons to do it for you
<phillw> or balloons ^^
<elfy> phillw: no has perms to mark it - I'd be able to do xubuntu and studio only
<elfy> s/no/I no have perms
<balloons> mark which ones?
<elfy> lubuntu alpha 1's
<balloons> everything you say?
<elfy> wxl: ^^
<wxl> oh sorry
<balloons> I marked what had results
<wxl> not ppc/amd64+mac
<wxl> everything else
<wxl> so yeah that's right :/
<balloons> gotta love the prints :-) <3 queuebot!
<wxl> yay thanks balloons
<elfy> just the release notes now then :p
<elfy> I love this not having alphas to worry about this cycle \o/
<phillw> elfy: you guys not playing alphas?
<elfy> not this time around
<wxl> phillw: so release note template?
<phillw> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/Lubuntu
<phillw> only new thing is kernel :)
<wxl> phillw: stupid question but i assume i should copy and paste to /UtopicUnicorn/Alpha1/Lubuntu, no? ;)
<phillw> wxl: that's as easy a way as any :)
<wxl> phillw: that's what i thought :)
<phillw> or, you can chose copy from the drop down of options :)
<phillw> which is easier :)
<wxl> ah k
<wxl> argh logging in is taking FOR-EV-ER
<phillw> wxl: do you want me to copy it over?
<wxl> phillw: no i'm editing now. is upgrading from previous versions relevant?
<phillw> it could be. I usually switch to release+1 once A1 is out :)
<phillw> but, I'm a glutton for punishment :P
<wxl> phillw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades%7CUpgrade%20Instructions is a fail
<wxl> for that matter, so is trusty
<phillw> wxl: use the command line... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<phillw> it will be release agnostic :)
<phillw> if someone wants to run lubuntu a1, they should now of the command line.... they will no doubt need it at some point :D
<phillw> s/now/know
<wxl> phillw: um, what's new? :)
 * wxl looks up the kernel
<wxl> 3.15.0
<wxl> not seeing anything particularly exciting :)
<wxl> um how do i find out what the upstream is for the kernel?
<phillw> wxl: let me just fire up the VM :)
<phillw> wxl: 3.15
<phillw> ditto :)
<wxl> phillw: how does one figure this out?>
<phillw> I just do a uname :), you can ask on #ubuntu-kernel to confirm that it will remain as 3.15. But as it is A1, just state what it comes with?
<wxl> ah
<phillw> the kernel freeze is late in the cycle.
<phillw> wxl: I've replaced me with you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/#When_do_they_build I will keep an eye on the builds and ping Julien if I see them fail to build :)
<phillw> But, that page is now yours :P
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa, somebody around for a quick review?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix1334777-pep8/+merge/224700
<la_juyis> elopio, I'll take a look, but we'll need someone else as well :)
<elopio> la_juyis: thanks
<elopio> la_juyis: this is just static checks, so if you can run flake8 on an up-to-date trusty and you like the diff, it's good to go.
<la_juyis> elopio, yeah, was just realising that
<la_juyis> let's see
<la_juyis> elopio, and some code cleanup as well! good
<la_juyis> elopio, everythin looks good from here
 * balloons awaits la_juyis to approve :-)
<la_juyis> balloons, coming!
<la_juyis> :)
<balloons> hehe
<la_juyis> balloons, done :)
<elopio> la_juyis: thanks.
<elopio> la_juyis: for when you get bored and want to do some programming, this is waiting for you:
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1327354
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327354 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextArea needs autopilot helper" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> I may have had something to do with that bug :-)
<la_juyis> elopio, I'll have some time tomorrow. Wanna pair up? :)
<elopio> la_juyis: sure, but you lead.
<wxl> phillw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Alpha1/Lubuntu#preview
<wxl> s/\#preview//
<phillw> wxl: If I vanish, it will be because
<phillw> update-manager -d -c
<phillw> killed piglet :)
<wxl> phillw: uh oh ;)
<phillw> wxl: looks great to me :)
<wxl> phillw: official release coming right up
<phillw> I ran out of room on / last attempt, have freed up some room.
<wxl> alpha2 won't be available until ~july 3rd, right?
<phillw> wxl: yeah, wait for the release team to say 'go'. Premature announcements are frowned upon :)
<wxl> ko
<phillw> wxl: bookmark https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule :)
<wxl> phillw: already done :)
<phillw> not sure who is announcing it, possibly stgraber ?
<stgraber> phillw: yeah, that'll be me
<phillw> ooh, net split!
<phillw> stgraber: thanks, I'm just easing our new release manager in. Thanks for all your and balloons help in getting him up to speed on things. He is an experienced lubuntu tester, just needs to find his way round release management :)
<phillw> ooh, and elfy :)
<wxl> announced
<phillw> wxl: had you got confirmation from stgraber ? :)
<phillw> greetings DalekSec
<wxl> phillw: oops. :(
<wxl> i didn't announce alpha2. that's what i thought you meant phillw
<phillw> wxl: wait for the duty announcer to say it is live. As it's A1, no real harm done. :)
<DalekSec_> Howdy.
<elfy> hi DalekSec_
<wxl> phillw: well i'll wait before spreading the word any farther. sorry stgraber
<phillw> wxl: also, if I'm not about on milestone release, give unit193 a polite ask to update the mirror server. As he is here as DalekSec I'm sure he will do so once the announcement goes out :)
<phillw> well, was before net split :P
<elfy> lol
<elopio> balloons: on calendar, the clean environment is not working, right?
<balloons> elopio, I seem to remember saying that yes
<elfy> balloons: replied to the mail - did you see the pastebin in PMs ?
<balloons> elfy, no weird.. it didn't ping me, but I see the pm now
<elfy> ok - must have been the tomaw business I guess
<balloons> blame the netsplit ;-)
<elfy> yep :)
<ianorlin> hmm testcase for pcmanfm still mentions open folder as root although that was removed in version 1.2.0
<balloons> so for time, yea 30 mins to maybe an hour of demo.. hopefully not an hour, heh
<balloons> ianorlin, file a bug, or even file and propose something to fix :-
<balloons> it's quick to do, and me and elfy would happily help you
<elfy> indeed
<balloons> ianorlin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+filebug
<phillw> elfy: once 14.10 upgrade is done (running), I'll go through the alternate test cases, the dual boot has changed terminology and there could well be a bug with the 32bit one.
<elfy> ianorlin: make sure to put the testcase number in the bug
<elfy> saves someone searching for it :)
<elfy> phillw: okey doke
 * wxl hums the final jeopardy song
<phillw> 32 bit one did not offer me any options in side-by-side. But I was running off-line as using a 3G device gets expensive :)
 * elfy just sits back and watches wxl 
<elfy> :p
<balloons> elfy, what's a good day for you for the hackfest for testwriting?
<balloons> I'll make an event page for it once we have a day.. let's just pick now
<balloons> July 8th ok?
<elfy> if we run them 19-22 UTC any day is good
<balloons> elfy, yep I'm thinking that;s the timeframe to run it
<balloons> ok, I'll put down July8th 19-22 UTC
<elfy> but I'd rather have it a bit later in the schedule - give me some time to sort it out
<balloons> elfy, yea we need to tag the bugs or otherwise link them so we can provide it on the event page
<balloons> so say July 15th instead?
<elfy> ok - that's fine with me :)
<balloons> elopio, I have a surprise for you
<balloons> but first a question, do you have a tag for bugs for the toolkit helper that need completed>/
<elopio> balloons: no, I don't
<elopio> generally I tag them 'elopio'
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. need something that tags all of them, so I can get a list of bugs affecting only the AP helper
<elopio> balloons: feel free to make up one.
<balloons> elopio, the reason is the same as the surprise. We're going to make fixing the toolkit helper bugs part of the hackfest ;-)
<elopio> woohoo.
<elopio> balloons: when is that?
<balloons> elopio, I'll go through and try and tag everything with autopilot-helper
<balloons> elopio, it's what elfy and I were just talking about
<balloons> he'll be focusing on the manual side of things, while I'm hoping to con you into helping out on the automated side
<balloons> does July 15th from 1900-2200 UTC work for you?
<elopio> balloons: sure, I'll be there.
<elopio> balloons: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1cpLCK3DMfos9A4hiS-EHuP5pJmHVBnZwmQu-0uLTLus/edit#
<balloons> sounds great. Any meta-bugs for the tests that happen to still exist I figure we could tackle then as well.. Like replacing custom code with a helper, or removing OSK useage, stuff like that
<elopio> not all of them have bugs reported, but almost all of them are mentioned on that documetn.
<balloons> I'd like to host several of these.. looks like we have plenty of content to do :-)
<wxl> stgraber: soooo we can announce now officially?
<wxl> ahhh hahah thanks :)
<elfy> thanks ianorlin
<elfy> I'll try and get to that over the next day or so balloons
<balloons> elfy, elopio here's the event page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest/20140715. I'll send the mail to the list
<elopio> thanks
<elfy> thanks balloons
<elfy> balloons: at some point can we have a look at the manual bugs together - with regard to what you'd like to see worked on - then I'll tag things and change the wiki page to suit
<elfy> would perhaps be useful to have that conversation with stgraber before that
<balloons> elfy, yea, we'll just nab a tag or tags we want to target for the event. I'd be happy to review with you. With stgraber, might be best to send a mail
<elfy> ok
<elfy> I just hate seeing those bugs sitting there :p
<elfy> balloons: I've added the manual testcase check script where appropriate on the wikis
<elopio> balloons: do you know somebody from the calendar that could help with:
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1334833
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334833 in Ubuntu Calendar App "After adding an event, the TimelineBase on DayView duplicates the old EventBubbles" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. no one right at the moment. you missed the meeting that was this morning :-)
<elopio> balloons: ok, I'll work it around because I don't understand the code.
<balloons> elopio, I can ask kunal to have a look, but he's asleep atm I'm sure
<balloons> elopio, is it a toolkit bug or calendar?
<elopio> balloons: don't know.
<elopio> I guess calendar.
<balloons> elopio, I'll take a look.. at least confirm things for you
<balloons> elopio, I don't see what you are seeing in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1334833
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334833 in Ubuntu Calendar App "After adding an event, the TimelineBase on DayView duplicates the old EventBubbles" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> the timeline components I see correspond to the 3 visible days
<balloons> do you have a failing test, or what is driving this?
<balloons> ohh wait; ok I do see the duplicate eventbubble now
 * balloons invesitgates
<elopio> it's not the timeline components the ones that get duplicated, it's the events.
<balloons> elopio, yes sorry I see it now
<elopio> balloons: don't worry, it's a long path to find them.
<balloons> and indeed, the first is duplicated
<elopio> balloons: I think this might be affecting the delete too
<elopio> because some of the events I delete remain on the screen.
<elopio> I have it solved for my test, so I'm going to have lunch.
<balloons> elopio, k.. I confirmed and will chase the dev on
<elopio> thanks
<balloons> I made 4 events, I have 10 objects
<balloons> seems to be pretty straightforward duplication
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-27
<jibel> pitti, I made some progress on a nova setup script for the ssh runner. I'd need to add a wait_for_ssh in adt-virt-ssh because nova returns when the VM is active but it takes a moment before ssh is really listening. Are you okay with that or do you think of another way to do it?
<pitti> jibel: no, that's a good idea; it can affect LXC as well
<pitti> jibel: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/adt-virt-ssh is up to date with what I have
<pitti> (except the test cases)
<jibel> pitti, ok, that's the branch I checked out
 * pitti AFK for a bit
<pitti> hm, I'm getting sh: 1: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<pitti> for a tar copy
<pitti> jibel: did you happen to run into something like that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7709955/
<pitti> jibel: that's the closest I got so far
<pitti> jibel: i. e. with multi-line scripts it fails
<pitti> $ bash -x /tmp/runcmd sh -ec 'exec 3>&1 >&2; whoami'
<pitti> that works fine
<pitti> jibel: so it's getting confused by line breaks somehow
<jibel> indeed quoting is completely different: sh -ec $'exec 3>&1 >&2\nwhoami' for the 1rst case and sh -ec exec\ 3\>\&1\ \>\&2\;whoami for the second
<jibel> I never noticed that before
<pitti> jibel: I'm ssh'ing into LXC, not sure if that makes any difference
<pitti> but I had assumed that pretty much any test would need to run scripts
<pitti> $ ./run-from-checkout -B ~/ubuntu/tmp/testpkg// --- ssh -s ssh-setup/adb
<jibel> pitti, it is not related to lxc, because if you execute it directly it's the same errpr
<pitti> but this stilll works fine
<jibel>  sh -c "sh -ec $'exec 3>&1 >&2\nwhoami'"
<jibel> sh: 1: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<pitti> jibel: oh, the >3 bits are only done from build_source()
<jibel> pitti, re wait_for_ssh, I'll add a retry argument to VirtSubproc.check_exec(), what do you think?
<pitti> jibel: ah, I would just do that loop in virt-ssh's setup, and call VirtSubproc.execute_timeout until it succeeds
<jibel> pitti, ok
<jibel> pitti, autopkgtest in a nova instance: ./run-from-checkout --setup-commands="apt-get update" -d libpng --- ssh -s ssh-setup/nova -d -l ubuntu -- -f 1 -k j-lallement -i 138cdd41-e72d-4f98-b394-db2b66ba24af
<jibel> \o/
<pitti> yay!
<pitti> jibel: still wondering how you can evade that quoting issue; maybe it behaves differently if you have sudo in between?
<pitti> jibel: but anyway, after wresting with lots of various shell trickeries, I resigned and changed adt-run to never give commands with newlines
<pitti> jibel: what's that magic -i number?
 * knome never knew "c" (etc) is a number
<jibel> pitti, -f is the flavor (m1.tiny ...) -i the id of the image
<jibel> -k the name of your key in the keypair you registered
<pitti> jibel: ah, of course
<jibel> pitti, I tried in canonistack, it probably work in hpcloud but didn't try
<pitti> test_no_script_no_root (__main__.SshRunner)
<pitti> no setup script, no root ... ok
<pitti> test_password (__main__.SshRunner)
<pitti> no setup script, no root, password auth ... skipped 'ssh password auth is not implemented'
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> jibel: ok, I committed two fixes to master (one of them the \n → ; change, to avoid the %q madness), and rebased the adt-virt-ssh branch
<pitti> jibel: does git pull just work for you, or does that complain?
<jibel> pitti, it seees to be happy, just complained that I changed adt-virt-ssh too
<jibel> seems
<pitti> jibel: ah, so "git stash save", "git pull", "git stash pop"
<jibel> pitti, yup,
<jibel> pitti, i'm adding a cleanup and will send you the nova setup script and my changes for review
<pitti> jibel: would you mind pulling again, and see how far this gets? ADT_TEST_LXC=adt-utopic tests/adt-run  SshRunner
<pitti> jibel: I have a suspicion it'll fail because your tests/home/.ssh/id_rsa is not 0600, but 0644 or so (then ssh complains); git doesn't seem to maintain permissions that way
 * pitti makes it robust against that anyway
<pitti> ah yes, even a simple checkout master / checkout adt-virt-ssh makes it fail
<pitti> jibel: so hold on
<pitti> jibel: ok, fixed; can you please give it a try?
<jibel> pitti, ADT_TEST_LXC=adt-trusty-amd64 tests/adt-run
<jibel> Ran 95 tests in 517.676s
<jibel> OK (skipped=32)
<pitti> jibel: splendid! You can run only the ssh ones with ADT_TEST_LXC=adt-trusty-amd64 tests/adt-run SshRunner
<jibel> (amongst which sshrunner)
<jibel> pitti, they all ran and passed
<jibel> correction 1 skipped
<pitti> jibel: right, expected; I wrote a test case for "password but no ssh key", and then realized that this isn't implemented yet
<pitti> (but we should at some point, by faking an SSH_ASKPASS)
<pitti> jibel: open and setup are really redundant, right? I'd consolidate this to use open only to correspond to the adt-virt protocol
<jibel> pitti, agreed
<pitti> jibel: WDYT? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710515/
<pitti> jibel: that's a ssh-setup/SKELETON file
<jibel> pitti, LGTM
<pitti> jibel: pushed that and the setup/open unification
<jibel> pitti, I'm nearly done with nova. I'll finish it after lunch
<pitti> jibel: so I suppose you need to adjust nova now
<jibel> pitti, right, that's why I'm nearly done essentially :)
<pitti> jibel: ah, so for an external lxc setup script I'll also need the "state" string that open() can generate; you already did that, right?
<pitti> ok, running + lunch, bbl
<jibel> pitti, yes, I added an 'extraopts' key that is passed back to the script
<jibel> pitti, the form is extraopts="key1=val1 key2=val2 [...]"
<jibel> pitti, then there is a function to return the value for a key
<pitti> jibel: ah, is that easier to handle than extraopts=-d /foo -i myid ?
<pitti> or just a string which is passed back verbatim as --state
<pitti> jibel: sure, works as well; that function needs to be in every setup script then, right?
<jibel> pitti, right, your approach is more generic, I'll change that
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: can somebody review this please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix1332173-swipe_to_create_new_event/+merge/224735
<elopio> la_juyis: I'm here for when you want to pair program.
<la_juyis> elopio, great! I think I'll be ready in ~1hr
<pitti> jibel: shockingly, writing tests for "with setup script" revealed another bug :) fixed/tests pushed
<pitti> jibel: (I created that bug, so I'm just proving myself wrong)
<jibel> pitti, it's impossible, the bug must be in the test ;P
<jibel> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711161/ setup script for nova + extraopts + small fixes
<jibel> pitti, tested on canonistack, it should work the same on hpcloud, maybe the detection of the IP will be a bit different depending on the output of nova show
<pitti> jibel: landed click support in master now!
 * pitti tests virt-ssh with click then
<pitti> jibel: adt-virt-ssh branch rebased against master with click, so we can test the two together now
<jibel> pitti, I filed bug 1335134 to not lose the diff for nova
<ubot5> bug 1335134 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "add nova setup script for adt-virt-ssh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335134
 * jibel updates master
<pitti> jibel: I have it in a tab, but thanks
<pitti> jibel: sorry, haven't looked yet, was busy with rebasing and fixing some conflicts
<jibel> pitti, no problem, that's why I filed a report.
<jibel> Yay autopkgtest 3.0 \o/
<pitti> hehe
<pitti> One Runner to Rule Them All!
<jibel> pitti, I'll teach the nova runner to create snapshot so it doesn't always have to create a new instance, and that'll open the revert capability
<pitti> jibel: nice
<pitti> jibel: also, I had the idea of speeding up virt-ssh by using ssh connection sharing; I'll file that as a bug too
<pitti> bug 1335136
<ubot5> bug 1335136 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-virt-ssh: Use connection sharing for speedup" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335136
<jibel> pitti, did you try click on the phone already?
<pitti> jibel: not yet, currently writing a test for click + ssh
<pitti> jibel: and BAM!, bug found; I hate test suites! :-)
<pitti> yeah, passing --setup-commands through the ssh runner is again that quoting issue
<pitti> jibel: ok, this is still broken in some ways, that's something for next week I'm afraid
<pitti> jibel: I need to change the way --setup-commands works, to avoid running the commands through the auxverb :(
<pitti> or we need a proper fix for quoting of commands containing \n
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711353/
<pitti> jibel: !!
<pitti> now, *drumroll*, putting it all together
<jibel> pitti, !!!!
<jibel> :)
<pitti> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711366/
<pitti> jibel: we somehow need to export the phone user's environment to that runner
<pitti> jibel: i. e. in the setup script
<pitti> so with "su" I get the env
<pitti> hm, also with ssh
<jibel> pitti, isn't it because we do a sudo su and lose the env at some point?
<pitti> but presumably not throgh sudo
<pitti> phone, brb
<jibel> try with sudo -E
<pitti> jibel: it's probably not on that side, we need su -l or so
<pitti> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# su -c 'env|grep UPSTART' phablet
<pitti> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# su -l -c 'env|grep UPSTART' phablet
<pitti> UPSTART_SESSION=unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/32011/1312
<jibel> pitti, ah it's the same -l that solved the cd . permission denied. it makes sense
<pitti> jibel: it just breaks other stuff :/
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, can someone review these pep8 fixes. Should be really quick check; https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-terminal-app/new-pep8-fixes/+merge/224856, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/new-pep8-fixes/+merge/224855, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/new-pep8-fixes/+merge/224853, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/dropping-letters/new-pep8-fixes/+merge/224857
<elopio> balloons: me _o/ choose me!!!
<balloons> elopio, :-) I think that's the rest of the core apps that needed it
<la_juyis> balloons, i can do at least some
 * elopio cedes the job to la_juyis
<elopio> go and earn some nice karma.
<la_juyis> elopio, :D
<elopio> balloons: can you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix1332173-swipe_to_create_new_event/+merge/224735
<balloons> elopio, oO.. is this what I think it is? ;-)
<elopio> balloons: probably not. I went a little crazier on this one and it got big.
 * balloons sees an EventBubble class.. Leo went ham!
<jibel> pitti, last but not least a man page http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711679/
 * tachyons_ is away: Away , ദൂരെ 
<balloons> elopio, so you don't interact with the the time and date spinners
<balloons> I assume because of the AP date/time issues we encountered?
<balloons> we should link that bug.. let me find it
<elopio> balloons: I didn't do it in this branch because the original test wasn't doing it.
<elopio> I haven't even tried yet.
<balloons> elopio, yea, that code must have been completely gutted. I had code to do it, I clearly didn't leave it as a comment I guess. It used the new helper
<elopio> balloons: what's next after this branch should be to add an event for the future.
<elopio> I'm not sure if I will be able to do it next week though.
<balloons> elopio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1328600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328600 in Autopilot "test_new_event autopilot test fails on device (r315)" [High,Confirmed]
<elopio> balloons: oh, right, that one.
<elopio> we need the autopilot guys to fix it first.
<balloons> elopio, I would simply note the bug and give a small comment about setting times
<balloons> elopio, yes, but that way we don't forget and try and add the time selection
<elopio> balloons: in progress...
<elopio> balloons: pushed.
<balloons> elopio, shouldn't class DayView inherit the Page class?
<balloons> actually I suppose many pages might make sense to import from page.. I realize they don't use the methods atm... Also should clean up the imports, still using     emulators as toolkit_emulators
<elopio> balloons: I think that page class should be removed.
<elopio> you shouldn't just drag a page up or down.
<elopio> you should drag it to make something visible, and I think it's clearer if you call that something.swipe_into_view()
<balloons> elopio, that's also an option
<elopio> so, the Page object will be eventually without methods, and then it makes no sense to add it to the class hierarchy.
<elopio> we do need a page helper. But I think it will have something like a reference to the previous page, and a go_back method that opens it.
<balloons> I'm happy with cutting it.. but if it stays you should use it
<elopio> balloons: oh, I didn't notice it's not longer in use.
<elopio> so if you are happy with what I said above, I'll remove it.
<balloons> elopio, yes when you mentioned the methods I was thinking why they existed.
<balloons> elopio, it's used in test_yearview I see at least
<elopio> balloons: humph, I can't find where that self.page is defined
<elopio> balloons: I think that means test_yearview will fail in 4 days.
<balloons> elopio, :-)
<balloons> well we caught it in time
<elopio> balloons: I'll report the bug. That can be done with swipe_into_view if the element is loaded, of with flickable.click_element if we have to scroll for it to be created.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1335241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335241 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_yearview will fail after june" [High,New]
<balloons> hmm.. I set my month locally to a later date
<balloons> still seems to be fine
<balloons> ahh, broke it :-)
<elopio> balloons: when you have time, remind me to talk about patching home and about reminders.
<balloons> elopio, I haven't forgotten.
<balloons> elopio, let's chat after lunch on it eh?
<balloons> elopio, I think for the merge as-is, I would like to see Page removed. We can fix the scroll issue in another mp
<balloons> I'll approve
<balloons> top approved, thanks
<elopio> thanks balloons
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-28
<average_guy> Hello gang, I am new and still reading about how to participate on the quality team
<phillw> average_guy: welcome! find what you want to participate in, get on with it and learn the other areas as you go :)
<average_guy> Thanks
<phillw> which will be your primary flavour?
<average_guy> I use unity for my daily driver, but I am very familiar with them all and can go where I am needed
<phillw> average_guy: that's good, we will dive in to help any of the family (although I can't do Kylin..)
<phillw> I'm a lubuntu person at base, but we will all help out with the other flavours if they need bodies.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-06-29
<average_guy> guys, I want to help so I have been setting up for the "tester" role.  I am in 14.10 now.  It has occurred to me though that my hardware is unique - I run servers with cards added to make them suitable to use as desktops.  Therefore I am unlikely to be recreating anyone else's setup.  Should I continue?
<phillw> average_guy: there are several testers with 'self-built' kit :)
 * elfy has never bought an off the shelf machine
<average_guy> ok then, let the testing begin. Thx
<phillw> elfy: as I completely forgot.. I've raised bug 1335669 and assigned it to me. I'll get on it (and the other alternates) this week.
<ubot5> bug 1335669 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Manual test needs updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335669
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-22
<brendand> pitti_, we seem to have a problem where if unity8 is updated in the archive (and therefore adt-run install it in it's tmp directory) then unity8 fails to start
<brendand> pitti_, i guess there's no way to prevent it from installing particular packages?
<pitti_> brendand: other than dropping the test dependency, not ATM
<pitti_> brendand: that's for unity8's own tests presumably?
<brendand> pitti_, no for our system tests, but we can't drop the unity8-autopilot dependency
<brendand> pitti_, pinning wouldn't work?
<pitti_> brendand: it fails because of the LD_LIBRARY etc. stuff?
<brendand> pitti_, that would be my guess but i haven't done enough debugging to say for sure
<pitti_> brendand: ah, because of
<pitti_> Package: unity8-autopilot
<pitti_> Depends: unity8 (= 8.10+15.10.20150616.1-0ubuntu1)
<pitti_> brendand: no, pinning won't work then :/ you either have an unavailable old unity8-autopilot or an unavailable current unity8, so it'd be uninstallable
<pitti_> brendand: so first, what is your goal? Do you want to test the installed unity8 against the latest unity0-autopilot? or against the u8-ap from the time of when the image was built?
<brendand> pitti_, i think we want both unity8-autopilot and unity8 to be the same version as when the image was built
<brendand> pitti_, as in, we want to install unity8-autopilot as a dependency but not cause unity8 to be updated
<pitti_> brendand: then we can't use apt for that at all, as we don't index the old versions
<pitti_> brendand: the test could check out an older version from bzr, or download the .deb from Launchpad perhaps
<pitti_> (the old problem of "we don't have an archive matching the contents of old images")
<brendand> pitti_, ok
<brendand> pitti_, that could be done as a setup-command?
<brendand> pitti_, do you happen to know if that's the same for ppa's?
<brendand> pitti_, it seems unity8 will typically be in the overlay ppa
<pitti_> brendand: would be easier in the test itself, I think
<pitti_> brendand: PPAs are even worse
<pitti_> brendand: for the archive we at least have the old debs in the librarian still
<pitti_> brendand: but not for PPAs, they get removed on uploads of newer sources to the PPA
<brendand> pitti_, aargh
<brendand> might be easier to try and see if the bug can be fixed
<pitti_> brendand: oh, if you mean "create a PPA with test dependencies at the time you build an image", then yes, that would work
<pitti_> brendand: that would actually be kinda nice -- you could do binary copies to avoid rebuilding, and we can remove them together with deprecating images
<pitti_> and we'd always have indexes and apt working
<brendand> pitti_, i didn't, but that sounds like goodness :)
<pitti_> brendand: unity failing with the tmp unpack dir? yes, I can look into that
<pitti_> brendand: but that's not exactly what you want, that's "current u8-ap against old unity8"
<brendand> pitti_, would the unity8 version installed this way write it's logs in adt-run's tmp directory or the usual place?
<pitti_> brendand: it would use the usual place, $HOME/.cache or whereever
<pitti_> brendand: but I seriously doubt that we can make something as complex as unity8 work from a temp unpack dir
<pitti_> this involves d-bus activation files and such, which you can't re-point at runtime
<pitti_> we could at most fix it to ignore the unity8 in the tmp dir and use the system-installed one
<pitti_> bbl
<kenvandine> are there any known issues with autopilot on wily and entering text with the OSK?
<kenvandine> it's suddenly flaky in system-settings tests on wily, at some point in the test run it stops entering text and never starts working again
<kenvandine> it never finishes a full run of the test suite
<kenvandine> once it stops working, i can run individual tests and see it never enter text
<kenvandine> but after rebooting the device, it'll work again
<kenvandine> only rebooting fixes it
<kenvandine> the osk does get raised, but no characters entered
<alesage> kenvandine, forwarding you a mail that I *think* is related, trying to land fix, maybe ask veebers about when he arrives shortly
<svij> balloons: hey
<balloons> svij, howdy!
<balloons> DanChapman, did you think about the ubiquity tests over the weekend?
<balloons> dkessel says he's in for helping :-)
<svij> balloons: I'm nearly done with that test from last week, but I can't figure out which objectName the "multipleDeleteAction" is :-/
<svij> so, the objectName for the delete-Button in the Actionbar has a objectName "multipleDeleteAction", autopilot can't find it, and when I inspecting the output "print_tree()" I cant find it either
<svij> … objectName "multipleDeleteAction" is set in the qml, of course…
<balloons> svij, interesting ... Care if I have a look?
<balloons> Got a branch I can pull?
<svij> not yet
<svij> I mean, no branch yet ;)
<svij> gimme a few sec
 * svij is also new to launchpad/bzr
<balloons> svij, :-) no worries.
<svij> balloons: that should be right lp:~svij/calculator/delete-multiple-calculation
<balloons> on it
<balloons> ok, and we're looking at test_delete_multiple_calculation_from_history
<svij> yep
<balloons> ahh, so I think I know what you are talking about
<balloons> so remember, objects don't exist until they are created. make sure you check the dbus tree right before you would before the action
<svij> so I need to click on that menu-icon first?
<balloons> ahh right.. it's in the action menu. There's a helper to select those I believe
<balloons> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/ubuntuuitoolkit/#ubuntuuitoolkit.AppHeader.click_action_button
<balloons> hmm
<svij> AttributeError: Class 'MainView' has no attribute 'open_header'.
<balloons> you should grab the header, or do it inline: self.app.main_view.get_header().click_action_button
<svij> ah
<balloons> that said, still gave me an error. So I'm using vis to have a look
<balloons> so the full objectname I see is multiDeleteAction_header_overflow_button. It's an AbstractButton type, and it's in the overflowpanel.
<balloons> I found that by loading the menu, and then looking in vis
<svij> oh right
<balloons> so the helper should work
<svij> hm, can you show me your complete line?
<svij> this doesn't work: self.app.pointing_device.click_object(self.app.main_view.get_header().click_action_button('multiDeleteAction_header_overflow_button'))
<balloons> svij, no you wouldn't want to do it like that. You had the object name correct
<balloons> the expanded version is done by the toolkit and the helper already accounts for it.
<balloons> self.app.main_view.get_header().click_action_button('multiDeleteAction') should work
<svij> oh
<balloons> it's interesting it doesn't see the action
<svij> still "No actions in overflow"
<balloons> yep, checking into why that is
<balloons> svij, ahh, as I thought. The action overflow button is set to not visible
<svij> so?
<balloons> svij, so, the helper implementation checks for that, and gives that message if it's not visible
<svij> ah
<balloons> now, as to why it's saying it's not visible, I'm not sure. But in the interim if we want to check the test, we can override the helper method where the error occurs
<balloons> could be something in the qml
<svij> sorry, I don't get it
<balloons> yea, I'll show you in a second, and it will make more sense
<svij> ok :)
<svij> balloons: can I ping you tomorrow for further details?
 * svij needs to go to bed
<balloons> svij, :-) Basically, I confirmed  self.app.main_view.get_header().click_action_button('multiDeleteAction') works
<svij> how?
<balloons> however, something to ask the developers again as to why the overflow button is all wonky
<svij> that means?
<balloons> I think it's another bug in the code to fix
<svij> i see, but… in which code?
<balloons> svij, the app code. Not your test
<svij> I see
<balloons> svij, the helper call basically does all this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11759253/
<svij> ah
<balloons> that fails because the actions overflow button (which is that little menu button) is a bit weird in the tree. It has weird properties and won't click or show it's actions
<svij> ahh, now I understand the problem.
<balloons> yea. the helper finds the action button, clicks it, then looks for the action you want. Then it selects it
<balloons> it's failing now to find the button to click on because it's properties say it's not there
<svij> can you fix that?
<balloons> svij, I think that's something fixable in the qml.. Then your test should just work
<svij> ok
<svij> I'll check tomorrow, I'm nearly sleeping. ;)
<balloons> svij, sounds good :-)
<balloons> good night!
<svij> thx. :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-23
<dkessel> DanChapman: good morning. I want to help with getting the jenkins server for flavors up. If there's anything I can do to help, please let me know.
<knome> ah, so that's the latest news?
<knome> eg. not trying to set up $something_else for flavors?
<knome> or is jenkins an app name?:)
<dkessel> jenkins is a build server software
<dkessel> morning knome :)
<dkessel> yup, that seems to be the state of things
<knome> mmhm
<kenvandine> alesage, not sure that's the same bug
<kenvandine> alesage, i'm seeing it on mako
<kenvandine> alesage, oSoMoN saw the same problem yesterday on krillin with vivid
<kenvandine> alesage, for the webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> alesage, and for the record it’s not the first time I’m seeing this issue, although I don’t remember when I saw it first
<kenvandine> hey jgdx
<jgdx> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, what is bugging me is that it gets the system in a bad state
<kenvandine> i can't even run a single test that uses keyboard.write after it fails the first time
<kenvandine> but manual use of the osk works fine
<kenvandine> but nothing with autopilot that uses the osk works
<jgdx> kenvandine, you're in that state now?
<kenvandine> yes
<oSoMoN> definitely sounds like an issue in autopilot itself
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<kenvandine> since it persists across autopilot runs
<kenvandine> until reboot
<oSoMoN> do we have any autopilot expert around that could help investigate the issue?
<kenvandine> alesage, suggested talking to veebers, but he's not around right now
<kenvandine> oh wait... somethings crashing
<kenvandine> but not leaving .crash files
<kenvandine> apport-noui-_var_crash__usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_ubuntu-app-launch_socket-demangler.32011.crash.log
<kenvandine> maybe it is mir related
<kenvandine> but the socket demangler stuff hasn't landed in vivid overlay... so maybe not
 * kenvandine cleans up logs and stuff and tries again
<jgdx> would help to know what's between autopilot and the osk :)
<alesage> kenvandine, oSoMoN I'm listening--if it's a mir thing racarr was helping before
<kenvandine> there was a unity8 crash during the test run, crash report at https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/ef843348-19b5-11e5-be18-fa163e22e467
<kenvandine> bingo... it has something to do with unity8
<kenvandine> after it fails, if i restart unity8 without rebooting, i can run tests that use the osk and they pass
<kenvandine> but if i run the full suite, it eventually blows up again
 * kenvandine wonders why there is no "create bug" link on the oops page
<jgdx> kenvandine, nice find!!
<kenvandine> i just nailed down what needs a restart to get it into a working state again... not sure that's the actual cause...
<kenvandine> but should be a good indicator
<kenvandine> on the crashes page there is a create link to create a bug
<kenvandine> but not on the oops pages
<kenvandine> wtf!
<jgdx> kenvandine, is it this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1467983
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467983 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:6:qt_message_fatal:QMessageLogger::fatal:UbuntuClientIntegration::UbuntuClientIntegration:~QString:UbuntuMirClientIntegrationPlugin::create" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jgdx> nah
<jgdx> did you file it?
<kenvandine> jgdx, no... i tried to file it with ubuntu-bug, but it complains about missing fields in the crash file
<kenvandine> jgdx, alesage: bug 1468029
<ubot5> bug 1468029 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crash breaking autopilot tests entering text with OSK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468029
<alesage> kenvandine, thanks for that
<kenvandine> alesage, i'm not really convinced it's unity8 at fault, but it is clearly part of it
<alesage> kenvandine, ok interesting
<kenvandine> and it affects more than just settings, it's been reported with webbrowser-app on vivid as well
<kenvandine> unity8 has had landings for both wily and vivid overlay
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks!!
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-24
<brendand> elopio, hey - how are things with snappy?
<elopio> brendand: hello. Going good, we are trying to finish the suite of high level selftests.
<brendand> elopio, we've added about 10 new system tests and done a lot of stability fixes
<elopio> brendand: I've seen some of your branches, that's nice.
<brendand> elopio, we're very close to getting it completely 'stable'
<elopio> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-06-25
<jibel> pitti, good morning.
<pitti> ça va jibel !
<jibel> pitti, ça va bien et toi?
<jibel> pitti, are language packs still exported once a week on Tuesday or daily?
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien aussi
<pitti> jibel: no, I disabled that as seb128 uploaded some hand-patched packages for the recent OTA
<pitti> that was a knee-jerk fix back then; not sure if that's sorted out now (PPA translations), but I haven't heard about it ever since
<jibel> pitti, ah and for next OTA, he'll export and merge manually?
<pitti> jibel: and we just got a full update for vivid desktop, so I disabled these too
<pitti> but I'm going to reenable those as last night these went to -updates
<jibel> pitti, you haven't heard anything because the decision to stay with the overlay or move back to a derived distro has not been made
<balloons> DanChapman, ping again ;-)
<infinity> Any lubuntu people around?
<teward> infinity: i can try and dig up wxl if you want
<infinity> teward: If you have a way of digging that's better than me pinging him on IRC, sure. :P
<teward> :P
<teward> infinity: alas i don't, but at least he's got pings and highlights now xD
<teward> in a couple places
<infinity> Mmkay.
<balloons> :p
<teward> although right now i'm beating my head against 12.04 repeatedly... an evil evil thing 12.04...
<balloons> it's early for wxl, so might be a bit for him
<teward> o/ balloons
<balloons> o/
<infinity> teward: precise was pretty decent, don't hate. :)
<teward> infinity: less so Precise hatred, moreso VMWare+Precise
<infinity> balloons: Oh, what timezone is he in?
<teward> infinity: apparently, VMware Workstation that had 12.04 in it didn't like LVM
<teward> SO, it had to be set up with plain standard 'partition' install
<infinity> teward: Oh.  Yeah, VMware and I aren't best friends.
<teward> now, when I go to reprovision the disk size I can't
<teward> because E:NoLVM
<teward> so NOW I need the gparted livecd to upload to the hypervisor...
<teward> so I can manually expand the partitions and filesys
 * teward grumbles
<teward> infinity: remarkably, 14.04+ and VMware work flawlessly with LVM :/
<infinity> teward: So, the answer is to upgrade? :)
<infinity> teward: Or use 12.04.5, if it's a kernel issue.
 * teward shrugs
<teward> i didn't set it up
<teward> :P
<teward> this is one of those 'inherited' things in the workplace
<teward> >.>
<infinity> balloons: Ahh, found something that mentions he's in Oregon.  I'll be patient.  If it wasn't for meetings, I'd be asleep right now too, and I'm an hour ahead of him. :P
<teward> what's your UTC offset, infinity
 * teward is purely curious
<teward> 'cause i'm UTC-4 and i've been up since 3AM so.......
 * teward would LOVE to be asleep right now xD
<balloons> teward, yikes.. been up slightly less than you, but I slept beforehand :-)
<teward> :P
<teward> if i am adding my VM specs to the Hardware list on the QAteam page, do the specs have to be on Gist, or can I just upload them to one of my servers?
<ianorlin> teward: I think what matters is that you can acess the file with a link
<teward> ianorlin: indeed
<teward> i put it on gist for simplicity
<ianorlin> I have saved a link to one on my computer in ~/.isotrackerprofile instead of navigating to wiki
<teward> mhm
<ianorlin> although server seems to not offer UTC anymore ...
<teward> ideally i'd set up a 64 bit and 32 bit VM environment, but I have the unique failure of not enough disk space :P
#ubuntu-quality 2016-06-30
<kzh> I am unsure where the proper place to check if a certain bug has been filed, I have an upgrading issue.
<kzh> Looks like the bug has been reported and is confirmed. Thanks!
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-01
<hggdh> tsimonq2: I just accepted your email to the RMB. You are on the list.
<tsimonq2> thank you hggdh
<hggdh> yw
<tsimonq2> hggdh: unusual channel to tell me that, but thank you ;)
<hggdh> tsimonq2: well, I was looking for you somewhere... happened to find you here :-)
<hggdh> oh. I could have PM-ed you. Heh.
<tsimonq2> ;)
<hggdh> blame it on not-yet-awake syndrome
#ubuntu-quality 2017-06-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] (20170628.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-06-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
<d3ll> my ubuntu 16.04 not shutting down properly. It stucks at splash screen with ubuntu logo and then it stays forever. To shut it down, I manually have to long press the power button.
<d3ll> any help??
<tsimonq2> Are any of you awesome testers around to help us get Alpha 1 out the door? :)
<tsimonq2> iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> Artful Alpha 1 at the very bottom
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu and Lubuntu would appreciate some help! :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I'll do a couple of 64bit lubuntu install tests
<tsimonq2> flocculant: \o/
<flocculant> but given my "alpha's are a waste of time" I shouldn't :D
<flocculant> if I was tsimonq2 and whoever's doing kubuntu, I'd be thinking the same if I can't get people actually involved in those flavours to actually test ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: did the 2 64bit install tests you had left
<tsimonq2> flocculant: \o/ thank yiu
<tsimonq2> *you
<flocculant> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-06-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 1] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-01
<tsimonq2> Any chance someone could give me a hand adding the No Network test case in Artful Daily on the ISO QA Tracker?
<tsimonq2> I'm getting sort of confused as to how to add it
<tsimonq2> I'm starting to think I don't have access to do it :/
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-02
<flocculant> tsimonq2: add the test case to your testsuites > http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ack
<flocculant> looks to me like testsuite 279/299
<tsimonq2> flocculant: actually, I don't have access
<flocculant> boo
<flocculant> 297
<tsimonq2> http://imgur.com/a/Gtbye
<flocculant> tsimonq2: for the moment you want me to add it then
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Sure
<flocculant> mandatory/runonce/optional?
<flocculant> desktop and alternate?
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Mandatory, Desktop, Alternate, and Next.
<flocculant> okey doke
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Should it show up on the tracker under Artful Daily when you're done?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: yea - all done :)
<tsimonq2> \o/
 * flocculant goes back to waking up mode now :D
<flocculant> not sure why you've no access if release team for lubuntu - strgraber will be your friend on sorting that - or balloons :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: also that testcase needs sorting iirc
<flocculant> bug 1690305
<ubot5> bug 1690305 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "remove network content from no internet testcase" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690305
 * tsimonq2 was about to go to going to sleep mode :P
<tsimonq2> flocculant: I'll deal with it as soon as I wake up
#ubuntu-quality 2020-06-23
<Cruft> index-on-battery false, index-on-first-boot battery, false, load emoji at startup after chosing non-emoji languages, false. lower the undo operations from thousands to hundreds in gedit. Allow volume above 100 percent, false.
